# Paura che mia moglie ...



## dd77 (19 Settembre 2013)

Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
Perche' sono qua?
Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
Il sesso e' sempre bello e convolgente ma ultimamente lei tende ad essere molto sbrigativa quasi sembra che le dia fastidio,a me piace molto regalargli completini sexy e lingerie lei cosa fa li mette magari una sera e poi basta se ne dimentica e a volte anche su mia esplicita richiesta fa finta di niente ed e' propio questo far finta di niente la cosa che piu' mi deprime.
Un'altra cosa che non riesco a capire e' perche' non si lascia andare completamente,abbiamo parlato  del rapporto anale a me piacerebbe tantissimo e anche a lei ma ogni volta che provo lei si blocca e non ne vuole sapere,ovviamente non ho mai insistito anche perche lei deve essere sicurissima di quello che vuole,ma non riesco a capire.
Non solo il sesso,come dicevo,in 15 anni di matrimonio non ho mai e sottolineo mai messo da parte mia moglie ovviamente non sono una sanguisuga sempre appiccicata al suo collo,quando dice vado di qua vado di la non le ho mai negato la possibilita di farlo e ci mancherebbe,le uscite sono e sono state sempre molte con amici o noi da soli,cene,serate in discoteca ecc.,ultimamente noto che quando usciamo noi soli se non tiro fuori qualcosa di cui parlare lei rimane nel silenzio piu' totale,non si parla piu' di noi insomma,inoltre ultimamente noto che si cura molto di piu' e sta attenta molto di piu' alla sua linea(ce ne fosse bisogno almeno),da parte mia non posso che apprezzare e farle ogni volta i complimenti ma dentro inizio a farmi delle domande e non sono belle,in teoria potrei anche sbagliare pero'.
Questo in grandi linee le cose che succedono,non vorrei che mia moglie pensasse a me come una cosa vecchia ho sempre cercato di dare novita' al nostro rapporto e ora queste situazioni le sto vivendo nel terrore che mia moglie si sia stufata di me,se avete consigli e opinioni sono tutto orecchie grazie e ciao.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...



Quello che hai scritto fa presupporre un tradimento in atto, accertatene.


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice mia moglie che non riesco piu' a CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...



ne hai parlato con lei?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice mia moglie che non riesco piu' a CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...


Ma se dopo quindici anni di matrimonio (e penso qualcun'altro di fidanzamento) tua moglie il culo ancora non te lo da, esattamente cos'è che dovresti capire? Magari non le piace? Eh? Forse?


----------



## Homer (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto fa presupporre un tradimento in atto, accertatene.



Molto secco!!! Ma ti quoto!!

Minchi che brividi, leggendo la sua storia mi sono immedesimato alla situazione e stavo male io al suo posto


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.


Ciao dd77!

Quello che tu dici è disgustoso e ti perdono solo perchè è più o meno quello che dicono tutti, ma non per questo devi sentirti risollevato del tipo 'mal comune, mezzo gaudio', anzi, dovresti invece provare la gran vergogna dei pecoroni!
Già provare appetito sessuale per una donna sposata dovrebbe farti riflettere sulle tue voglie malate, poi, se addirittura è sposata con te, sei al limite dell'abominio.
Cioè, Paolo di Tarso diceva che uno si deve sposare giusto per dare una continenza alla voglia copulina, in attesa che il dies irae sopraggiunga (ed è questione di pochi giorni, se non di poche ore!) e non gli si può dare tutti i torti, sull'una e sull'altra cosa, ma cosa c'è di meno intrigante e attizzante dell'accoppiamento preordinato con la solita vecchia gallina dal culo pelato?
Ecco che allora ti viene in soccorso Venere Pandemia, il puttanone, quella roba schifosetta e appiccicaticcia che trovi nelle mutande notturne della polluzione, nelle fogne dei parenti di Onan e nelle bocche delle donne degli uomini convincenti, perchè con quella le donne si ingrassano veloci e sfornano eredi, con il non trascurabile effetto collaterale di divenire indisponibili alla monta per molti mesi!
Mettila gravida e le tue preoccupazioni sulla sua voglia sessuale disseccata come una gardenia nel Sahara saranno completamente spazzate via!
Infondo le donne hanno una sessualità così malfatta e inefficiente che è un caso trovarne una che non sogni di farsi monaca di clausura pur di sottrarsi agli insensati sfregamenti del maschio testosteronico di turno: loro si sposano più che altro per evitare di venir stuprate al cinema, per strada e mentre lavano il bucato al fiume la domenica, cioè, questa è una mia supposizione, ma non dispero che possa essere vera.
In definitiva devi essere tanto più felice quanto meno ella si interessa a te, dando tregua alle tue gonadi ipertrofiche, lasciando spazio ai tuoi hobby virili quali il giuoco del pallone, il modellismo ferroviario e la masturbazione e permettendoti di essere fedifrago con una scusa morale di trascuratezza coniugale, da un lato, e senza troppa tema di essere controllato da una consorte vaginalmente iperossessiva, dall'altro.

Sii felice!


----------



## Homer (19 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se dopo quindici anni di matrimonio (e penso qualcun'altro di fidanzamento) tua moglie *il culo ancora non te lo da, esattamente cos'è che dovresti capire? Magari non le piace? Eh? Forse?*



:up::up::up:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fred (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice mia moglie che non riesco piu' a CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...


senza fasciarti la testa prima del tempo, questi sono brutti segnali, anche perchè in teoria contrastanti... se riferiti a te. In relaziona a un'eventuale altra persona, la cosa torna...


----------



## Homer (19 Settembre 2013)

fred ha detto:


> senza fasciarti la testa prima del tempo, questi sono brutti segnali, anche perchè in teoria contrastanti... se riferiti a te. In relaziona a un'eventuale altra persona, la cosa torna...



Quoto!!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Molto secco!!! Ma ti quoto!!
> 
> Minchi che brividi, leggendo la sua storia mi sono immedesimato alla situazione e stavo male io al suo posto


Si anch'io mi sono ritrovato in alcune cose.


----------



## Anais (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...



Magari ha pensieri suoi per la testa. Che non devono necessariamente essere rivolti a un altro uomo.
I pensieri diminuiscono la capacità di lasciarsi andare.
Secondo me più le stai addosso sessualmente e più la farai irrigidire.
Le hai chiesto se qualcosa non va? Magari ha problemi sul lavoro.


----------



## marietto (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...


Qualche brutto segnale c'è, ma non è detto... Hai provato a parlarle francamente del fatto che la senti distante e che hai l'impressione che qualcosa non vada nel vostro rapporto? Io partirei parlandole di queste cose piuttosto che da richieste di sesso anale...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non lasciarti trasportare, ma è anche giusto farlo, siamo uomini. Mi dissocio però dai commenti, anche perchè posso partire con un ragionamento base: godimento! e si gode con tutto. vuoi vedere che magari la colpa sta nel marito e quindi nell'uomo che non ne è capace nè di averlo nè a creare i presupposti per togliere certe fisime dalla testa?


----------



## Anais (19 Settembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Qualche brutto segnale c'è, ma non è detto... Hai provato a parlarle francamente del fatto che la senti distante e che hai l'impressione che qualcosa non vada nel vostro rapporto? Io partirei parlandole di queste cose piuttosto che da richieste di sesso anale...


Ma infatti.
ma sai che menata ogni volta che sei li...aspettarsi che ti si chieda quello?
Che palle!!


----------



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...



Ciao e benvenuto! 

Nel suo modo un po' "complicato" forse Rabarbaro ti ha detto una cosa giusta. Mi sembra di capire che non avete figli, forse l'orologio biologico di tua moglie ha suonato e quando suona, l'atteggiamento di una donna verso il sesso cambia un po', secondo me...
Ne avete parlato?


----------



## Homer (19 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto!
> 
> Nel suo modo un po' "complicato" forse Rabarbaro ti ha detto una cosa giusta. Mi sembra di capire che non avete figli, *forse l'orologio biologico di tua moglie ha suonato e quando suona, l'atteggiamento di una donna verso il sesso cambia un po', secondo me...*
> Ne avete parlato?



In che senso ha suonato? Bon.....si chiudono le porte?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao dd77!
> 
> Quello che tu dici è disgustoso e ti perdono solo perchè è più o meno quello che dicono tutti, ma non per questo devi sentirti risollevato del tipo 'mal comune, mezzo gaudio', anzi, dovresti invece provare la gran vergogna dei pecoroni!
> Già provare appetito sessuale per una donna sposata dovrebbe farti riflettere sulle tue voglie malate, poi, se addirittura è sposata con te, sei al limite dell'abominio.
> ...


Non sta tocarme la venere pandemia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...


Ascoltami prova così:
Anzichè provare a incularla e a regalarle completini sexy...
Dille:
Cara ti vedo stanca e annoiata
ti ho prenotato qui in we tutto per te in un centro benessere...

Poi mi dici...

Ricorda che anche per lei sono quindici duri e lunghissimi anni...


----------



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> In che senso ha suonato? Bon.....si chiudono le porte?


Nel senso che si hanno altre esigenze e il piacere scende nella scala delle priorità...


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...


le piacerebbe tantissimo un anale ma poi si blocca?Sento odore di altro prepuzio.....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se dopo quindici anni di matrimonio (e penso qualcun'altro di fidanzamento) tua moglie il culo ancora non te lo da, esattamente cos'è che dovresti capire? *Magari non le piace?* Eh? Forse?


Eh... e pare non sia neppure entusiasta del resto. Forse invece dei completini sexy bisognerebbe cambiare qualcos'altro.


----------



## Homer (19 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Nel senso che si hanno altre esigenze e il piacere scende nella scala delle priorità...




Gravissimo, ed ecco il tradimento servito!!! :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Nel senso che *si hanno altre esigenze e il piacere scende nella scala delle priorità*...


ma perchè? Non capisco il nesso, sinceramente. Cosa significa, 'non lo fo per piacer mio ma per...'?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè? Non capisco il nesso, sinceramente. Cosa significa, 'non lo fo per piacer mio ma per...'?


Anche io non ho capito....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io non ho capito....


com'è che io e te non capiamo mai le stesse cose?:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao dd77!
> 
> Quello che tu dici è disgustoso e ti perdono solo perchè è più o meno quello che dicono tutti, ma non per questo devi sentirti risollevato del tipo 'mal comune, mezzo gaudio', anzi, dovresti invece provare la gran vergogna dei pecoroni!
> Già provare appetito sessuale per una donna sposata dovrebbe farti riflettere sulle tue voglie malate, poi, se addirittura è sposata con te, sei al limite dell'abominio.
> ...


nell'insieme molto realista


----------



## Homer (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> com'è che io e te non capiamo mai le stesse cose?:mrgreen:


Ehi, Ehi..........ci sono anche io.....:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...



non è che gli stai troppo addosso?
anche se neghi questo particolare?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> com'è che io e te non capiamo mai le stesse cose?:mrgreen:


Ahahahah
Lascia perplessa anche me questa cosa 
Non capiamo le stesse cose, corteggiamo gli stessi uomini, un bel mistero


----------



## dd77 (19 Settembre 2013)

Che dire, forse io ho una visione diversa del matrimonio rispetto ai vostri commenti certo se a mia moglie non piace l'anale be me ne faro' una ragione,comunque non era questo il punto,qualcuno chiedeva se avevo figli si ne ho due,stando quindi ai vostri pareri il matrimonio in ogni modo e destinato a fallire sia per una ragione che per qualsiasi altra,se ci si comporta bene o si fa qualcosa di male non ha importanza tanto che cambia,quindi mi potrei divertire alle spalle di mia moglie facendo finta che tutto vada bene invece di essere una persona leale nei suoi confronti,tanto magari lei gia lo fa' ,cosa ne so io o magari come qualcuno ha detto nel posteriore gia lo prende da qualcun'altro giusto,quindi perche farsene un problema,perche cercare di andare daccordo pensare a farla divertire a no scusate io non penso di farla divertire visto che lei non si apre totalmente con me dopo 15 anni di matrimonio,ne ho parlato con mia moglie per lei e' tutto ok,quindi penso che ora dovrei starle addosso per sapere se mi tradisce giusto?
Magari la seguo mentre va a lavoro e se scopro che mi tradisce tanto cosa potrei fare,
 niente
se e' lei che a perso la passione verso di me non posso farci niente e comunque sempre per rispondere a qualcuno non mi sento per niente malato a sentire passione per mia moglie anche dopo 15 anni


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Che dire, forse io ho una visione diversa del matrimonio rispetto ai vostri commenti certo se a mia moglie non piace l'anale be me ne faro' una ragione,comunque non era questo il punto,qualcuno chiedeva se avevo figli si ne ho due,stando quindi ai vostri pareri il matrimonio in ogni modo e destinato a fallire sia per una ragione che per qualsiasi altra,se ci si comporta bene o si fa qualcosa di male non ha importanza tanto che cambia,quindi mi potrei divertire alle spalle di mia moglie facendo finta che tutto vada bene invece di essere una persona leale nei suoi confronti,tanto magari lei gia lo fa' ,cosa ne so io o magari come qualcuno ha detto nel posteriore gia lo prende da qualcun'altro giusto,quindi perche farsene un problema,perche cercare di andare daccordo pensare a farla divertire a no scusate io non penso di farla divertire visto che lei non si apre totalmente con me dopo 15 anni di matrimonio,ne ho parlato con mia moglie per lei e' tutto ok,quindi penso che ora dovrei starle addosso per sapere se mi tradisce giusto?
> Magari la seguo mentre va a lavoro e se scopro che mi tradisce tanto cosa potrei fare,
> niente
> se e' lei che a perso la passione verso di me non posso farci niente e comunque sempre per rispondere a qualcuno non mi sento per niente malato a sentire passione per mia moglie anche dopo 15 anni



E' stata un tempo passionale?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Che dire, forse io ho una visione diversa del matrimonio rispetto ai vostri commenti certo se a mia moglie non piace l'anale be me ne faro' una ragione,comunque non era questo il punto,qualcuno chiedeva se avevo figli si ne ho due,stando quindi ai vostri pareri il matrimonio in ogni modo e destinato a fallire sia per una ragione che per qualsiasi altra,se ci si comporta bene o si fa qualcosa di male non ha importanza tanto che cambia,quindi mi potrei divertire alle spalle di mia moglie facendo finta che tutto vada bene invece di essere una persona leale nei suoi confronti,tanto magari lei gia lo fa' ,cosa ne so io o magari come qualcuno ha detto nel posteriore gia lo prende da qualcun'altro giusto,quindi perche farsene un problema,perche cercare di andare daccordo pensare a farla divertire a no scusate io non penso di farla divertire visto che lei non si apre totalmente con me dopo 15 anni di matrimonio,ne ho parlato con mia moglie per lei e' tutto ok,quindi penso che ora dovrei starle addosso per sapere se mi tradisce giusto?
> Magari la seguo mentre va a lavoro e se scopro che mi tradisce tanto cosa potrei fare,
> niente
> se e' lei che a perso la passione verso di me non posso farci niente e comunque sempre per rispondere a qualcuno non mi sento per niente malato a sentire passione per mia moglie anche dopo 15 anni



Sei molto spaventato?

In 15 anni immagino avrete passato diversi tipi di crisi. E le avete superate.
Quindi c'è già molto a vostro favore 

Calmo. Ci stai pensando, stai valutando, stai vedendo.
Hai parlato di tante cose, di tanti aspetti nel tuo primo post. Insoddisfazioni, nuovi atteggiamenti. Delusione, forse anche irritazione.
Ci saranno cose collegate, cose più importanti, meno importanti.

Un calo di intesa sessuale ahimè è più frequente di quanto si possa immaginare. E soluzioni, almeno qua dentro, non ne abbiamo mai trovate.
Un tradimento, penso sia un pò presto per pensarlo. Chissà, un flirt?

Non saprei che consigliarti, tranne che di parlare sinceramente a tua moglie. Da solo, non puoi fare nulla. Puoi smuovere il mondo, ma se lei non vuole essere smossa non ci sarà verso.
Prova ancora...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Settembre 2013)

Ciao, in questo forum ci sono persone che hanno sofferto e magari ancora soffrono e talvolta quindi nel rispondere cercano di sdrammatizzare quello che per un nuovo arrivato e' un vero dramma, non prenderla a male...
Io da donna ti direi che effettivamente qualcosa di strano c'e' secondo me, pur non conoscendo le vostre abitudini prima del matrimonio, prima dei figli, prima di questo momento di stanca...
Da persona leale ti direi che puoi solo parlare a lei di queste tue paure, anche nei termini in cui ne hai parlato qui, pero' non sono sicura che serva... cioe' difficilmente se ti sta tradendo lo ammetterebbe, al massimo starebbe piu' accorta, magari ti si concederebbe un po di piu' per un periodo finche' si calmano le acque... se non ti tradisce le sembrerebbe di non bastarti e magari gia' presa da mille altri problemi si sentirebbe soffocata. Insomma non se ne esce... E' il momento di raccogliere quello che hai seminato per 15 anni, devi trovare tu il modo il momento e le parole per comunicare il tuo disagio.
Ti dico anche che se dovessi scoprire tra un anno che davvero ti tradiva riguarderesti questo momento con il rimorso di non aver contattato un investigatore privato subito... ma se ti tradisse davvero tu come credi reagiresti?


----------



## dd77 (19 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sei molto spaventato?
> 
> In 15 anni immagino avrete passato diversi tipi di crisi. E le avete superate.
> Quindi c'è già molto a vostro favore
> ...


si ho provato a parlarne con mia moglie e quante volte, non posso andare avanti a chiedere e cercare di capire quello che lei ha nella testa,per lei e' tutto ok io non so cosa dirle di piu',cosa le posso dire ''amore penso che hai l'amante e' per questo che con me sei piu' fredda cosa mi puo rispondere no io amo te cosa mi dovrebbe dire se lo ha gia' magari e solo un flirt con qualcuno non lo so,non posso andare avanti a chiederle amore mi dai un bacio in piu' una carezza o sperare che lei mi salti addosso quante volte gli lo faccio presente ma adesso basta non vado avanti cosi.


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahahah
> Lascia perplessa anche me questa cosa
> Non capiamo le stesse cose, corteggiamo gli stessi uomini, un bel mistero



 
mah


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> si ho provato a parlarne con mia moglie e quante volte, non posso andare avanti a chiedere e cercare di capire quello che lei ha nella testa,per lei e' tutto ok io non so cosa dirle di piu',cosa le posso dire ''amore penso che hai l'amante e' per questo che con me sei piu' fredda cosa mi puo rispondere no io amo te cosa mi dovrebbe dire se lo ha gia' magari e solo un flirt con qualcuno non lo so,non posso andare avanti a chiederle amore mi dai un bacio in piu' una carezza o sperare che lei mi salti addosso quante volte gli lo faccio presente ma adesso basta non vado avanti cosi.


ma tu pensi che lei abbia un amante???


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice mia moglie che non riesco piu' a CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...


forse altri utenti te lo hanno già consigliato
hai provato a parlare con lei?


----------



## dd77 (19 Settembre 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ciao, in questo forum ci sono persone che hanno sofferto e magari ancora soffrono e talvolta quindi nel rispondere cercano di sdrammatizzare quello che per un nuovo arrivato e' un vero dramma, non prenderla a male...
> Io da donna ti direi che effettivamente qualcosa di strano c'e' secondo me, pur non conoscendo le vostre abitudini prima del matrimonio, prima dei figli, prima di questo momento di stanca...
> Da persona leale ti direi che puoi solo parlare a lei di queste tue paure, anche nei termini in cui ne hai parlato qui, pero' non sono sicura che serva... cioe' difficilmente se ti sta tradendo lo ammetterebbe, al massimo starebbe piu' accorta, magari ti si concederebbe un po di piu' per un periodo finche' si calmano le acque... se non ti tradisce le sembrerebbe di non bastarti e magari gia' presa da mille altri problemi si sentirebbe soffocata. Insomma non se ne esce... E' il momento di raccogliere quello che hai seminato per 15 anni, devi trovare tu il modo il momento e le parole per comunicare il tuo disagio.
> Ti dico anche che se dovessi scoprire tra un anno che davvero ti tradiva riguarderesti questo momento con il rimorso di non aver contattato un investigatore privato subito... ma se ti tradisse davvero tu come credi reagiresti?


no non lo presa a male ti ringrazio,vorrei solo sapere la verita',vorrei sapere cosa pensa di me dopo 15 anni di matrimonio,come mi vede,se mi vede ancora,se mi vuole ancora piuttosto la verita' che andare avanti a soffrire,ti levi il dente e' finisce,scusa ma mi viene da piangere e non riesco ad andare avanti a scrivere


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascoltami prova così:
> Anzichè provare a incularla e a regalarle completini sexy...
> Dille:
> Cara ti vedo stanca e annoiata
> ...


Quoto.

Secondo me devi stupirla, farle capire che lei è importante.
E parlarle di quello che non va così come hai fatto in questo thread.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> forse altri utenti te lo hanno già consigliato
> hai provato a parlare con lei?



arrivi tardi 
Gasolio:mrgreen:
:rotfl:


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> arrivi tardi
> Gasolio:mrgreen:
> :rotfl:


me lo dicono in tanti....
sono lento ad arrivare :sarcastic:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2013)

*Ciao*



dd77 ha detto:


> no non lo presa a male ti ringrazio,vorrei solo sapere la verita',vorrei sapere cosa pensa di me dopo 15 anni di matrimonio,come mi vede,se mi vede ancora,se mi vuole ancora piuttosto la verita' che andare avanti a soffrire,ti levi il dente e' finisce,scusa ma mi viene da piangere e non riesco ad andare avanti a scrivere


Seguila,controllala....!!


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> me lo dicono in tanti....
> sono lento ad arrivare :sarcastic:



chiamalo  culo!


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice mia moglie che non riesco piu' a CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...


Temi che ti stia tradendo in sostanza. 

Intanto non sottovalutare questi segnali, la vocina che ti parla ascoltala. Poi, tua moglie potrebbe essere annoiata, ma non arrovellarti più di tanto a cercare le cause in te. Non fosse altro che dici di aver cercato di mantenere sempre viva la fiamma, o almeno ci hai provato.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> no non lo presa a male ti ringrazio,vorrei solo sapere la verita',vorrei sapere cosa pensa di me dopo 15 anni di matrimonio,come mi vede,se mi vede ancora,se mi vuole ancora piuttosto la verita' che andare avanti a soffrire,ti levi il dente e' finisce,scusa ma mi viene da piangere e non riesco ad andare avanti a scrivere


Ma tu vuoi lei o la verità? Chissenefrega se ha/ha avuto una sbandata per un altro? Il problema è ritrovare il vostro rapporto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Che dire, forse io ho una visione diversa del matrimonio rispetto ai vostri commenti certo se a mia moglie non piace l'anale be me ne faro' una ragione,comunque non era questo il punto,qualcuno chiedeva se avevo figli si ne ho due,stando quindi ai vostri pareri il matrimonio in ogni modo e destinato a fallire sia per una ragione che per qualsiasi altra,se ci si comporta bene o si fa qualcosa di male non ha importanza tanto che cambia,quindi mi potrei divertire alle spalle di mia moglie facendo finta che tutto vada bene invece di essere una persona leale nei suoi confronti,tanto magari lei gia lo fa' ,cosa ne so io o magari come qualcuno ha detto nel posteriore gia lo prende da qualcun'altro giusto,quindi perche farsene un problema,perche cercare di andare daccordo pensare a farla divertire a no scusate io non penso di farla divertire visto che lei non si apre totalmente con me dopo 15 anni di matrimonio,ne ho parlato con mia moglie per lei e' tutto ok,quindi penso che ora dovrei starle addosso per sapere se mi tradisce giusto?
> Magari la seguo mentre va a lavoro e se scopro che mi tradisce tanto cosa potrei fare,
> niente
> se e' lei che a perso la passione verso di me non posso farci niente e comunque sempre per rispondere a qualcuno non mi sento per niente malato a sentire passione per mia moglie anche dopo 15 anni


ehi... calma e gesso.
Macchè destinato a fallire.
I cali di desiderio nelle storie lunghe sono normali... e non credo ci sia una ricetta.
Però: io vedo che da tua moglie ti aspetti delle cose.
Magari anche lei se ne aspetta da te.
Magari non si sente più attraente, sente di essersi lasciata andare e si cura di più.
Magari i completini non li mette perchè pensa di essere ridicola.
Magari non ti cerca perchè non si sente più desiderabile.
Magari... che ne so.
Non è che solo voi uomini avete angosce da prestazione, sai?
Poi se si è chiusa con te, prima di pensare all'amante, penserei di aver mancato in qualcosa, non aver capito un bisogno, una sua richiesta.

Hai pensato di portartela fuori un weekend e rilassarvi voi due soli?
Senza bersagliarla di domande ma solo per mostrarle che ancora ti piace stare solo con lei?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Settembre 2013)

Se hai gia' chiesto e lei ti dice che per lei è ok senza che si preoccupi del fatto che per te non lo è non è un buon segno.....
prenota un weekend solo per voi due, senza figli... una passeggiata in  mezzo alla natura, una cena romantica, qualche ora di spa. Sorprendila. E osserva, se riesci parlale ancora in maniera molto diretta. Altrimenti cerca le risposte in quello che farà, dirà lei spontaneamente. 
Io comunque andrei a fondo a sta cosa.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi lei o la verità? Chissenefrega se ha/ha avuto una sbandata per un altro? Il problema è ritrovare il vostro rapporto.


A certo...ma come fai a ritrovare il tuo rapporto quando tua moglie è incastrata sotto una altro membro maschile?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mah


Ti sei sentito chiamato in causa ?


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sei sentito chiamato in causa ?


forse si :mrgreen:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Magari i completini non li mette perchè pensa di essere ridicola.
> Magari non ti cerca perchè non si sente più desiderabile.



Qquesto è vero. Ripetile spesso quanto ti piace, quanto ti sembra desiderabile. Aggiungi particolari personalizzati.
Non dare niente per scontato.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehi... calma e gesso.
> Macchè destinato a fallire.
> I cali di desiderio nelle storie lunghe sono normali... e non credo ci sia una ricetta.
> Però: io vedo che da tua moglie ti aspetti delle cose.
> ...



Le soluzioni più semplici 
non sono di questa terra...


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Qquesto è vero.* Ripetile spesso quanto ti piace, quanto ti sembra desiderabile. Aggiungi particolari personalizzati.
> *Non dare niente per scontato.


non è forse questa ossessività che le sta dando fastidio?
non è che lei sta cercando di ritrovarsi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Qquesto è vero. Ripetile spesso quanto ti piace, quanto ti sembra desiderabile. Aggiungi particolari personalizzati.
> Non dare niente per scontato.


(o magari i completini sono imbarazzanti perchè per certe cose NON tutti gli uomini hanno buon gusto, diciamolo)


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> *non è forse questa ossessività che le sta dando fastidio?*
> non è che lei sta cercando di ritrovarsi?



Appunto a me darebbe sui nervi dopo un pò


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non è forse questa ossessività che le sta dando fastidio?
> non è che lei sta cercando di ritrovarsi?


Ti quoto,che palle!Dovrebbe ignorarla.....!


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> (o magari i completini sono imbarazzanti perchè per certe cose NON tutti gli uomini hanno buon gusto, diciamolo)


non sono d'accordo


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non è forse questa ossessività che le sta dando fastidio?
> non è che lei sta cercando di ritrovarsi?


Attenzione: non fai sentire desiderabile una donna solo esplicitando il tuo desiderio di fare sesso con lei, specialmente se quella donna è tua moglie e da molto tempo.
O regalandole completini intimi.


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti quoto,che palle!Dovrebbe ignorarla.....!


forse più che ignorarla dovrebbe essere meno ossessivo, mi pare di capire che lo sia


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> forse più che ignorarla dovrebbe essere meno ossessivo, mi pare di capire che lo sia


ma lui ha negato 
ha detto che quando vuole la lascia uscire


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Attenzione: non fai sentire desiderabile una donna solo esplicitando il tuo desiderio di fare sesso con lei, specialmente se quella donna è tua moglie e da molto tempo.
> O regalandole completini intimi.


il desiderio di una donna o moglie che sia, non si deve concretizzare con il desiderio di sesso ma con il piacere di stare con lei nella quotidianità


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma lui ha negato
> ha detto che quando vuole la lascia uscire


non intendevo ossessivo nella libertà, ma ossessivo nelle richieste o nelle medesime domande ripetute nel tempo


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo


ho detto non tutti... e ho visto donne riportare in negozio delle robe, facendo dei commenti...
Mi spiego: se io ho un certo carattere, un certo gusto... e non ultimo un certo fisico ed una certa età... se mi compri un completo inadatto a quello che io sono(e se sei sposato da 15 anni dovresti sapere come sono), può capitare che io pensi che tu in realtà desideri la donna adatta a quel completo e non me.
Noi donne non siamo proprio lineari, nei nostri ragionamenti, specie se siamo in un momento critico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il desiderio di una donna o moglie che sia, non si deve concretizzare con il desiderio di sesso ma con *il piacere di stare con lei nella quotidianità*


eh.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non intendevo ossessivo nella libertà, ma ossessivo nelle richieste o nelle medesime domande ripetute nel tempo



ero ironica 
ho capito ma ho dimenticato di mettere la faccina ironica ...
che palle di problemi però!
senza offesa e senza nulla togliere a DD


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Se hai gia' chiesto e lei ti dice che per lei è ok senza che si preoccupi del fatto che per te non lo è non è un buon segno.....
> prenota un weekend solo per voi due, senza figli... una passeggiata in mezzo alla natura, una cena romantica, qualche ora di spa. Sorprendila. *E osserva, se riesci parlale ancora in maniera molto diretta. Altrimenti cerca le risposte in quello che farà, dirà lei spontaneamente.
> *Io comunque andrei a fondo a sta cosa.



Bastardaaa!:mrgreen:

Potrebbe essere un buon modo per inchiodarla, tipo macchina della verità. In effetti lei non dovrebbe essere mentitrice inespugnabile, dati i segni di insofferenza verso i giochini con l'intimo.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho detto non tutti... e ho visto donne riportare in negozio delle robe, facendo dei commenti...
> Mi spiego: se io ho un certo carattere, un certo gusto... e non ultimo un certo fisico ed una certa età... se mi compri un completo inadatto a quello che io sono(e se sei sposato da 15 anni dovresti sapere come sono), può capitare che io pensi che tu in realtà desideri la donna adatta a quel completo e non me.
> *Noi donne non siamo proprio lineari, nei nostri ragionamenti*, specie se siamo in un momento critico.



perchè gli uomini lo sono??
mhà!


----------



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Gravissimo, ed ecco il tradimento servito!!! :singleeye:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè? Non capisco il nesso, sinceramente. Cosa significa, 'non lo fo per piacer mio ma per...'?





farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io non ho capito....





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> com'è che io e te non capiamo mai le stesse cose?:mrgreen:





Homer ha detto:


> Ehi, Ehi..........ci sono anche io.....:rotfl:


Scusate, sono io che non mi sono spiegata bene, forse troppo "presa" dal discorso di rabarbaro: intendevo dire che, a mio modestissimo avviso, la moglie del nuovo utente vorrebbe avere un figlio (orologio biologico che suona) e allora il puro piacere sessuale viene un po' offuscato da questi pensieri. Almeno a me, e ad altre mie amiche, è successo così...

Scusate se non sono stata chiara... :singleeye: :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè gli uomini lo sono??
> mhà!


no, hai ragione.


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho detto non tutti... e ho visto donne riportare in negozio delle robe, facendo dei commenti...
> Mi spiego: se io ho un certo carattere, un certo gusto... e non ultimo un certo fisico ed una certa età... se mi compri un completo inadatto a quello che io sono(e se sei sposato da 15 anni dovresti sapere come sono), può capitare che io pensi che tu in realtà desideri la donna adatta a quel completo e non me.
> Noi donne non siamo proprio lineari, nei nostri ragionamenti, specie se siamo in un momento critico.


ritengo che un uomo regali un completino alla propria amata adeguato alla sua persona. non credo che gli uomini facciano regali in base ai propri ideali di donna
ci sono uomini che fanno regali inadatti, ma moltissimi uomini hanno anche buon gusto. per cui non generalizzerei.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Bastardaaa!:mrgreen:
> 
> Potrebbe essere un buon modo per inchiodarla, tipo macchina della verità. In effetti lei non dovrebbe essere mentitrice inespugnabile, dati i segni di insofferenza verso i giochini con l'intimo.



Si vabbè dai ...
magari stà donna 
ha solo i cazzi suoi e si ritova un paranoico 
a rompere le palle ...
che palle!


----------



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Che dire, forse io ho una visione diversa del matrimonio rispetto ai vostri commenti certo se a mia moglie non piace l'anale be me ne faro' una ragione,comunque non era questo il punto,qualcuno chiedeva se avevo figli si ne ho due,stando quindi ai vostri pareri il matrimonio in ogni modo e destinato a fallire sia per una ragione che per qualsiasi altra,se ci si comporta bene o si fa qualcosa di male non ha importanza tanto che cambia,quindi mi potrei divertire alle spalle di mia moglie facendo finta che tutto vada bene invece di essere una persona leale nei suoi confronti,tanto magari lei gia lo fa' ,cosa ne so io o magari come qualcuno ha detto nel posteriore gia lo prende da qualcun'altro giusto,quindi perche farsene un problema,perche cercare di andare daccordo pensare a farla divertire a no scusate io non penso di farla divertire visto che lei non si apre totalmente con me dopo 15 anni di matrimonio,ne ho parlato con mia moglie per lei e' tutto ok,quindi penso che ora dovrei starle addosso per sapere se mi tradisce giusto?
> Magari la seguo mentre va a lavoro e se scopro che mi tradisce tanto cosa potrei fare,
> niente
> se e' lei che a perso la passione verso di me non posso farci niente e comunque sempre per rispondere a qualcuno non mi sento per niente malato a sentire passione per mia moglie anche dopo 15 anni



Beh, se avete già dei figli, allora la cosa cambia... però io non mi lascerei andare a conclusioni affrettate...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusate, sono io che non mi sono spiegata bene, forse troppo "presa" dal discorso di rabarbaro: intendevo dire che, a mio modestissimo avviso, la moglie del nuovo utente vorrebbe avere un figlio (orologio biologico che suona) e allora* il puro piacere sessuale viene un po' offuscato da questi pensieri. *Almeno a me, e ad altre mie amiche, è successo così...
> 
> Scusate se non sono stata chiara... :singleeye: :smile:


nate tutte femmine, eh?(vecchia superstizione contadina).
A parte gli scherzi, a me non è mai successo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si vabbè dai ...
> magari stà donna
> *ha solo i cazzi suoi *e si ritova un paranoico
> a rompere le palle ...
> che palle!


eh, ma è proprio quello di cui ha paura lui... ops


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ritengo che un uomo regali un completino alla propria amata adeguato alla sua persona. non credo che gli uomini facciano regali in base ai propri ideali di donna
> ci sono uomini che fanno regali inadatti,* ma moltissimi uomini hanno anche buon gusto*. per cui non generalizzerei.


Opurre te lo fanno credere ...
Magari la moglie di DD è entusiata del regalo in apparenza 
per non offendere la sua sensibilità ...
poi archivia questi regali perche non ha il coraggio di andarli a cambiare sempre per non offendere 
e non incorrere in altri interrogatori ...


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Opurre te lo fanno credere ...
> Magari la moglie di DD è entusiata del regalo in apparenza
> per non offendere la sua sensibilità ...
> poi archivia questi regali perche non ha il coraggio di andarli a cambiare sempre per non offendere
> e non incorrere in altri interrogatori ...


potrebbe essere...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma è proprio quello di cui ha paura lui... ops


no veramente sono altri commenti che 
suppogono senza ombra di dubbio che ci sia qualche cazzo in giro:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Attenzione: non fai sentire desiderabile una donna solo esplicitando il tuo desiderio di fare sesso con lei, specialmente se quella donna è tua moglie e da molto tempo.
> O regalandole completini intimi.


Quoto molto! :up:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> potrebbe essere...



Ammetterai che l'uomo più invecchia e 
più diventa permaloso ...
e da voci di amiche più anziane mi è stato detto che 
sarà sempre peggio ...

Lo so che non lo ammetti ...
come potresti


----------



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho detto non tutti... e ho visto donne riportare in negozio delle robe, facendo dei commenti...
> Mi spiego: se io ho un certo carattere, un certo gusto... e non ultimo un certo fisico ed una certa età... se mi compri un completo inadatto a quello che io sono(e se sei sposato da 15 anni dovresti sapere come sono), può capitare che io pensi che tu in realtà desideri la donna adatta a quel completo e non me.
> Noi donne non siamo proprio lineari, nei nostri ragionamenti, specie se siamo in un momento critico.


Quoto molto, molto! :up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A certo...ma come fai a ritrovare il tuo rapporto quando tua moglie è incastrata sotto una altro membro maschile?


Dettagli. Non è incompatibile con la ricostruzione di un rapporto. Anzi  è una bella svegliata.


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ammetterai che l'uomo più invecchia e
> più diventa permaloso ...
> e da voci di amiche più anziane mi è stato detto che
> sarà sempre peggio ...
> ...


quindi seguendo il tuo pensiero, l'uomo prima è:
giocoso
poi
vanitoso
poi
permaloso
sempre quell'oso.. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si vabbè dai ...
> magari stà donna
> ha solo i cazzi suoi e si ritova un paranoico
> a rompere le palle ...
> che palle!


Per carità, tutto può essere. Anche se in genere i copioni parlano sempre della stessa cosa.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quindi seguendo il tuo pensiero, l'uomo prima è:
> giocoso
> poi
> vanitoso
> ...



più o meno...


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2013)

boh... ma chi ha detto che lo sta tradendo per forza....magari è solo un momento no... 
forse viste le nostre esperienze partiamo tutti un po' prevenuti (anche se i copioni si somigliano)


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> boh... ma chi ha detto che lo sta tradendo per forza....magari è solo un momento no...
> forse viste le nostre esperienze partiamo tutti un po' prevenuti (anche se i copioni si somigliano)


Ma sai cos'è, è il post che è intriso di sospetto e timore del tradimento. Anche se non ne parla esplicitamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ritengo che un uomo regali un completino alla propria amata adeguato alla sua persona. non credo che gli uomini facciano regali in base ai propri ideali di donna
> ci sono uomini che fanno regali inadatti, ma moltissimi uomini hanno anche buon gusto. per cui non generalizzerei.


Io ho visto una signora distinta, sulla sessantina, bella donna, ritornare in negozio con una guepiere leopardata, che tra l'altro costava una follia, in cui sarebbe potuta entrare forse, ma rischiando di provocarsi lesioni permanenti. Era bordeaux(la signora, non la guepiere), ed è quasi scoppiata a piangere.
Il problema però non era la taglia, era offesissima.
Ha detto che il marito non capiva.
Ma lei per quarant'anni quella roba lì non l'aveva mai messa: allora adesso, voleva dire che a lui, com'era lei non piaceva più? 
Questo è un eccesso... ma la proprietaria del negozio, mia amica, mi ha detto che capita che gli uomini, per un verso o per l'altro, comprino biancheria intima inadatta.  
Diciamo che si fanno prendere dall'entusiasmo


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> boh... ma chi ha detto che lo sta tradendo per forza....magari è solo un momento no...
> forse viste le nostre esperienze partiamo tutti un po' prevenuti (anche se i copioni si somigliano)



Ciao Simy,

quoto ... 

accade più spesso, di quello che si pensa ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma sai cos'è, è il post che è intriso di sospetto e timore del tradimento. Anche se non ne parla esplicitamente.


Visto che scrive qui probabilmente lo sospetta anche lui...


----------



## devastata (19 Settembre 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ciao, in questo forum ci sono persone che hanno sofferto e magari ancora soffrono e talvolta quindi nel rispondere cercano di sdrammatizzare quello che per un nuovo arrivato e' un vero dramma, non prenderla a male...
> Io da donna ti direi che effettivamente qualcosa di strano c'e' secondo me, pur non conoscendo le vostre abitudini prima del matrimonio, prima dei figli, prima di questo momento di stanca...
> Da persona leale ti direi che puoi solo parlare a lei di queste tue paure, anche nei termini in cui ne hai parlato qui, pero' non sono sicura che serva... cioe' difficilmente se ti sta tradendo lo ammetterebbe, al massimo starebbe piu' accorta, magari ti si concederebbe un po di piu' per un periodo finche' si calmano le acque... se non ti tradisce le sembrerebbe di non bastarti e magari gia' presa da mille altri problemi si sentirebbe soffocata. Insomma non se ne esce... E' il momento di raccogliere quello che hai seminato per 15 anni, devi trovare tu il modo il momento e le parole per comunicare il tuo disagio.
> Ti dico anche che se dovessi scoprire tra un anno che davvero ti tradiva riguarderesti* questo momento con il rimorso *di non aver contattato un investigatore privato subito... ma se ti tradisse davvero tu come credi reagiresti?


E' vero. Poi si è arrabbiati più con noi che con l'altro, per aver avuto dubbi- segnali  e non averli appofonditi. Non si trova pace. Meglio scoprire il prima possibile. Se sei in grado controlla il suo cellulare. Io purtroppo anche quando lo avevo sotto il naso non l'ho fatto.


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho visto una signora distinta, sulla sessantina, bella donna, ritornare in negozio con una guepiere leopardata, che tra l'altro costava una follia, in cui sarebbe potuta entrare forse, ma rischiando di provocarsi lesioni permanenti. Era bordeaux(la signora, non la guepiere), ed è quasi scoppiata a piangere.
> Il problema però non era la taglia, era offesissima.
> Ha detto che il marito non capiva.
> Ma lei per quarant'anni quella roba lì non l'aveva mai messa: allora adesso, voleva dire che a lui, com'era lei non piaceva più?
> ...


hai ragione, ci sono uomini che non hanno un minimo di sensibilità e di buon gusto
ma addossare la colpa del mal rapporto ad capo intimo, mi sembra paradossale :smile:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho visto una signora distinta, sulla sessantina, bella donna, ritornare in negozio con una guepiere leopardata, che tra l'altro costava una follia, in cui sarebbe potuta entrare forse, ma rischiando di provocarsi lesioni permanenti. Era bordeaux(la signora, non la guepiere), ed è quasi scoppiata a piangere.
> Il problema però non era la taglia, era offesissima.
> Ha detto che il marito non capiva.
> Ma lei per quarant'anni quella roba lì non l'aveva mai messa: allora adesso, voleva dire che a lui, com'era lei non piaceva più?
> ...


Certo che se pe' evita' che la solita pappetta riscaldata de tu moje nun t'ammosci l'ambaradan te serve un surrogato de stoffa, si e' conciati proprio da schifo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nate tutte femmine, eh?(vecchia superstizione contadina).
> A parte gli scherzi, a me non è mai successo.


Idem


----------



## devastata (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione, ci sono uomini che non hanno un minimo di sensibilità e di buon gusto
> ma addossare la colpa del mal rapporto ad capo intimo, mi sembra paradossale :smile:


Straquoto!


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo che se pe' evita' che la solita pappetta riscaldata de tu moje nun t'ammosci l'ambaradan te serve un surrogato de stoffa, si e' conciati proprio da schifo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Vabbè, ma altrimenti l'alternativa papabile era la bambola gonfiabile...


----------



## devastata (19 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto!
> 
> Nel suo modo un po' "complicato" forse Rabarbaro ti ha detto una cosa giusta. Mi sembra di capire che non avete figli, forse l'orologio biologico di tua moglie ha suonato e quando suona, l'atteggiamento di una donna verso il sesso cambia un po', secondo me...
> Ne avete parlato?


Parliamo di due trentacinquenni! Non suona neppure a 60!


----------



## dd77 (19 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si vabbè dai ...
> magari stà donna
> ha solo i cazzi suoi e si ritova un paranoico
> a rompere le palle ...
> che palle!


Non so se sei sposata o cosa ,pensa se lo farebbe tuo marito a essere freddo o altro ,non pensi diventeresti anche tu sospettosa,poi ripeto di questa cosa ne avrò parlato un paio di volte con mia moglie quindi non mi definerei paranoico


----------



## dd77 (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma è proprio quello di cui ha paura lui... ops


Complimenti per l'ironia proprio bella ma la potevi risparmiare


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione, ci sono uomini che non hanno un minimo di sensibilità e di buon gusto
> *ma addossare la colpa del mal rapporto ad capo intimo, mi sembra paradossale :smile:*


Ma no.
Volevo solo dire che, se lei in questo momento sta vivendo una crisi sua, non è che questa si risolva facendole presente che, come compagna, è inadeguata alle esigenze del marito.
Anzi... è peggio, secondo me.
E quei gesti che lui, in perfetta buona fede, crede debbano farla sentire desiderata e oggetto di amore e passione( e dopo 15 anni è una cosa bella), lei invece li interpreta male... oppure non li interpreta proprio perchè ha la testa da un'altra parte.
Succede.
Si chiamano crisi... e non c'è bisogno di un amante.
Per questo, secondo me, è importante che lui magari molli un po' il colpo sul sesso e le faccia sentire di essere lì per lei.
Quante vole, nel matrimonio, alla domanda: c'è qualcosa che non va? si rispone di no e non è vero?
Ma non perchè stiamo nascondendo una relazione clandestina...
Perchè magari non sappiamo neanche noi cosa non va.
O se lo sappiamo ci sembra una cosa stupida e ci vergognamo di dirlo... perchè ci sono cose più importanti: i figli, i genitori, i problemi quotidiani, il mutuo, la lavatrice da cambiare che non era in programma... allora diciamo che va tutto bene. E' capitato solo a me?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma altrimenti l'alternativa papabile era la bambola gonfiabile...


Addirittura...inguaiati proprio allora, rettifico......


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Parliamo di due trentacinquenni! Non suona neppure a 60!


Posso confermare solo per i 57...tra 3 anni fatte ritrova' qua che te dico......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Complimenti per l'ironia proprio bella ma la potevi risparmiare


Ok scusa.
Non volevo ferirti. 
Se tu avessi detto che sapevi di un tradimento... non l'avrei scritto.
Ma stai parlando di una cosa che ne è molto lontana, non ci sono neanche sospetti fondati... e a casa mia le cose, quando ci ridi sopra, fanno meno paura.


----------



## dd77 (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok scusa.
> Non volevo ferirti.
> Se tu avessi detto che sapevi di un tradimento... non l'avrei scritto.
> Ma stai parlando di una cosa che ne è molto lontana, non ci sono neanche sospetti fondati... e a casa mia le cose, quando ci ridi sopra, fanno meno paura.


Io non ho mai detto che sono sicuro che mia moglie mi tradisce anche perche se sarebbe stato cosi non aveva senso starne qua a parlare ormai la frittata era fatta


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Non so se sei sposata o cosa ,pensa se lo farebbe tuo marito a essere freddo o altro ,non pensi diventeresti anche tu sospettosa,poi ripeto di questa cosa ne avrò parlato un paio di volte con mia moglie quindi non mi definerei paranoico



Diciamo che sono al contrario della tua situazione...
Mio marito è freddo e non passionale 
io al contrario faccio ( anzi facevo poi mi sono un tantino rotta)
di tutto per avere più passione meno freddezza , più romanticismo ...
ma questo nada non l'ho mai avuto se non per brevi momenti 
dopo una sana e charificante discussione ...
dove poi ero solo io ad avere paranoie nella testa perchè per lui tutto ok...
quindi bon o me lo tenevo cosi perchè a cambiarlo ,almeno in quel modo non ci sono riuscita...
o vaffanculo fai cosa vuoi e io mi faccio i cazzi miei...
(bada che non è un inno al tradimento)
Fatto stà che quella che ha cominciato a cambiare nei suio confronti sono io 
e devo dire che a oggi mi da poco in questo campo ma ho capito che quel poco 
per lui è moltissimo ...
E lo apprezzo e lo amo per quel poco.

PSaranoico non era in tono offensivo


----------



## dd77 (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che sono sicuro che mia moglie mi tradisce anche perche se sarebbe stato cosi non aveva senso starne qua a parlare ormai la frittata era fatta


Tra l'altro i completi i sexy di solito gli scegliamo assieme raramente faccio a modo mio


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che sono sicuro che mia moglie mi tradisce anche perche se sarebbe stato cosi non aveva senso starne qua a parlare ormai la frittata era fatta


Ciao

e cosa significa? cioè, che valore ha per te, che la frittata è fatta?

qui ... si parla e si discute spesso ... del dopo che la frittata è stata fatta.

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Volevo solo dire che, se lei in questo momento sta vivendo una crisi sua, non è che questa si risolva facendole presente che, come compagna, è inadeguata alle esigenze del marito.
> Anzi... è peggio, secondo me.
> E quei gesti che lui, in perfetta buona fede, crede debbano farla sentire desiderata e oggetto di amore e passione( e dopo 15 anni è una cosa bella), lei invece li interpreta male... oppure non li interpreta proprio perchè ha la testa da un'altra parte.
> ...


No 
 tutto il resto era quello che intendevo con "i cazzi suoi" e con "paranoico".


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok scusa.
> Non volevo ferirti.
> Se tu avessi detto che sapevi di un tradimento... non l'avrei scritto.
> Ma stai parlando di una cosa che ne è molto lontana, non ci sono neanche sospetti fondati... e a casa mia le cose, quando ci ridi sopra, fanno meno paura.



é un permalosone
:rotfl:


Scherzo DD...


----------



## dd77 (19 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono al contrario della tua situazione...
> Mio marito è freddo e non passionale
> io al contrario faccio ( anzi facevo poi mi sono un tantino rotta)
> di tutto per avere più passione meno freddezza , più romanticismo ...
> ...


Si in effetti mi sento in questi giorni permaloso e paranoico ma non riesco a farne a meno e la situazione certo arriverò anche io a rompermi le palle della situazione e anche io non per questo voglio tradire mia moglie ma pian piano la capiro'


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho detto non tutti... e ho visto donne riportare in negozio delle robe, facendo dei commenti...
> Mi spiego: se io ho un certo carattere, un certo gusto... e non ultimo un certo fisico ed una certa età... se mi compri un completo inadatto a quello che io sono(e se sei sposato da 15 anni dovresti sapere come sono), può capitare che io pensi che tu in realtà desideri la donna adatta a quel completo e non me.
> Noi donne non siamo proprio lineari, nei nostri ragionamenti, specie se siamo in un momento critico.


O magari ti vuole far capire che anche se quel completo non ti sta addosso come a una top model lui ti trova attraente lo stesso e ama vederti così





Oggi sono positiva


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Volevo solo dire che, se lei in questo momento sta vivendo una crisi sua, non è che questa si risolva facendole presente che, come compagna, è inadeguata alle esigenze del marito.
> Anzi... è peggio, secondo me.
> E quei gesti che lui, in perfetta buona fede, crede debbano farla sentire desiderata e oggetto di amore e passione( e dopo 15 anni è una cosa bella), lei invece li interpreta male... oppure non li interpreta proprio perchè ha la testa da un'altra parte.
> ...


non credo che sia capitato solo a te, è la quotidianità del rapporto
però mi pareva che i commenti si concentrassero sull'intimo per cui secondo il mio modesto parere, si creano a volte situazioni che vanno al di la del mero tradimento 
di conseguenza quoto questo tuo ultimo pensiero


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

motivi ... possono essere tante cose. 

riguardo agli intimi ... può anche essere, che le piacciano, sì. 
ma vorrebbe, forse ... anche essere vista diversamente ... 

e metterli, per lei, significa forse, rientrare in quel gioco ... 
in quell'ottica ... forse, sta solo scoprendo altri lati di se ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che sono sicuro che mia moglie mi tradisce anche perche se sarebbe stato cosi non *aveva senso starne qua a parlare *ormai la frittata era fatta


ehm. Ti auguro che tu non capiti qua a parlarne... ma molti di noi sono qui per questo, sai?


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

*sbri*

la tua caviglia mi fa impazzire


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non credo che sia capitato solo a te, è la quotidianità del rapporto
> però mi pareva che i commenti si concentrassero sull'intimo per cui secondo il mio modesto parere, si creano a volte situazioni che vanno al di la del mero tradimento
> di conseguenza quoto questo tuo ultimo pensiero


hai notato che mi sto mangiando un sacco di consonanti? Dici che cambi la stagione?:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai notato che mi sto mangiando un sacco di consonanti? Dici che cambi la stagione?:mrgreen:


a dire il vero non l'ho notato, forse perchè mentre leggo osservo il tuo avatar? :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Volevo solo dire che, se lei in questo momento sta vivendo una crisi sua, non è che questa si risolva facendole presente che, come compagna, è inadeguata alle esigenze del marito.
> Anzi... è peggio, secondo me.
> E quei gesti che lui, in perfetta buona fede, crede debbano farla sentire desiderata e oggetto di amore e passione( e dopo 15 anni è una cosa bella), lei invece li interpreta male... oppure non li interpreta proprio perchè ha la testa da un'altra parte.
> ...



Bisogna sempre essere imparziali, ne sono un sostenitore convinto.

Il fatto è che, possiamo si teorizzare, ma dobbiamo basarci anche sui fatti. Se fosse come tu dici, cosa che personalmente ritengo più che lecita ed obiettiva, non vedo il perchè la moglie si impegni particolarmente, per come è stata descritta, a curare il suo aspetto fisico. Lasciamo pure perdere il tradimento.


----------



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nate tutte femmine, eh?(vecchia superstizione contadina).
> A parte gli scherzi, a me non è mai successo.





farfalla ha detto:


> Idem


Per fortuna non siamo tutte uguali...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre essere imparziali, ne sono un sostenitore convinto.
> 
> Il fatto è che, possiamo si teorizzare, ma dobbiamo basarci anche sui fatti. Se fosse come tu dici, cosa che personalmente ritengo più che lecita ed obiettiva, non vedo il perchè la moglie si impegni particolarmente, per come è stata descritta, a curare il suo aspetto fisico. Lasciamo pure perdere il tradimento.


Ossantamariadileuca. 
Non ce l'ho con te, ma con questo pregiudizio.
Io, nei momenti più grigi della mia vita, ho curato sempre maggiormente il mio aspetto.
Proprio perchè dentro ero triste, o insicura , o ero angosciata, compensavo con la frivolezza.
E' un modo di avere cura di sè, di sentirsi più sicure.
Per questo non mi sono mai stupita a vedere donne perfettamente truccate persino al funerale di un proprio caro.
E' una cosa stupida... una maniera di cercare di prendere il controllo di una situazione che ti sta sfuggendo di mano... o di compensare, non lo so. 
Quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva ho cambiato colore e tinta di capelli... e guardaroba pure.
Naturalmente tutti hanno pensato che fossi io ad avere l'amante.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre essere imparziali, ne sono un sostenitore convinto.
> 
> Il fatto è che, possiamo si teorizzare, ma dobbiamo basarci anche sui fatti. Se fosse come tu dici, cosa che personalmente ritengo più che lecita ed obiettiva, non vedo il perchè la moglie si impegni particolarmente, per come è stata descritta, a curare il suo aspetto fisico. Lasciamo pure perdere il tradimento.


perche non l'unica cosa che puoi cambiare 
o curare in determinati momenti è il tuo aspetto fisico...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ossantamariadileuca.
> Non ce l'ho con te, ma con questo pregiudizio.
> Io, nei momenti più grigi della mia vita, ho curato sempre maggiormente il mio aspetto.
> Proprio perchè dentro ero triste, o insicura , o ero angosciata, compensavo con la frivolezza.
> ...



Tu la fai sempre più lunga
tanto non capiscono lo stesso


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2013)

ma se una è sempre fine ed elegante, in pratica che vuol dire?


----------



## gas (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ossantamariadileuca.
> Non ce l'ho con te, ma con questo pregiudizio.
> Io, nei momenti più grigi della mia vita, ho curato sempre maggiormente il mio aspetto.
> Proprio perchè dentro ero triste, o insicura , o ero angosciata, compensavo con la frivolezza.
> ...


dentro di noi si scatena sempre un impulso che può sfociare in tanti modi


----------



## devastata (19 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se una è sempre fine ed elegante, in pratica che vuol dire?


Niente se lo è sempre. Se però dopo anni normali all'improvviso una persona cambia radicalmente, difficilmente non c' motivazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perche non l'unica cosa che puoi cambiare
> o curare in determinati momenti è il tuo aspetto fisico...


eh lo so che tu sei più brava a sintetizzare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se una è sempre fine ed elegante, in pratica che vuol dire?


che è l'amante di Lothar, ovvio.


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ossantamariadileuca.
> Non ce l'ho con te, ma con questo pregiudizio.
> Io, nei momenti più grigi della mia vita, ho curato sempre maggiormente il mio aspetto.
> Proprio perchè dentro ero triste, o insicura , o ero angosciata, compensavo con la frivolezza.
> ...


So che può essere un comportamento in risposta ad una fonte di stress. Non capita solo alle donne.

Diciamo pure che la moglie sia al contempo annoiata e stressata dal fatto che è impegnata a proteggersi, letteralmente, il di dietro (ti chiedo infinitamente scusa dd77 per il sarcasmo), ciò non toglie che lei lo stia tradendo. Guarda che un visibile cambiamento di certe abitudini può ricondurre benissimo al tradimento o a qualcosa che vi si avvicini. Insomma, un piccolo sospetto in tal senso bisogna pure averlo.

Per il resto riconosco che le manifestazioni di dd77 possono (possono) essere un tantino pedanti.


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> *Niente* se lo è sempre. Se però dopo anni normali all'improvviso una persona cambia radicalmente, difficilmente non c' motivazione.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che è l'amante di Lothar, ovvio.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se una è sempre fine ed elegante, in pratica che vuol dire?


Che e' na' stronza......

corression:

PS: maro' coincide co' Minerva...a parte la stronzitudine, anche se certe vorte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che e' na' stronza......



ma come cazz...ehm, caspita ti permetti??

:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> So che può essere un comportamento in risposta ad una fonte di stress. Non capita solo alle donne.
> 
> Diciamo pure che la moglie sia al contempo annoiata e stressata dal fatto che è impegnata a proteggersi, letteralmente, il di dietro (ti chiedo infinitamente scusa dd77 per il sarcasmo), ciò non toglie che lei lo stia tradendo. *Guarda che un visibile cambiamento di certe abitudini può ricondurre benissimo al tradimento *o a qualcosa che vi si avvicini. Insomma, un piccolo sospetto in tal senso bisogna pure averlo.
> 
> Per il resto riconosco che le manifestazioni di dd77 possono (possono) essere un tantino pedanti.


Se è una fagiana, sì. Diversamente se ne guarderebbe bene, dal far notare a suo marito un cambiamento. Specie ad un marito... ehm... un filino ansioso.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come cazz...ehm, caspita ti permetti??
> 
> :mrgreen:


Pe' lo spreco, ciccia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che e' na' stronza......
> 
> corression:
> 
> PS: maro' *coincide co' Minerva*...a parte la stronzitudine, anche se certe vorte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io però Min me la figuro... elegante sì... ma sull'estroso.


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tu la fai sempre più lunga
> *tanto non capiscono lo stesso*


So che scherzi. Ma non crederai mica....


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se è una fagiana, sì. Diversamente se ne guarderebbe bene, dal far notare a suo marito un cambiamento. Specie ad un marito... ehm... un filino ansioso.


Ma e' inevitabile che se faccia scopri', a meno che se cambi e trucchi in macchina o in ascensore per la gioia dei condomini...


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pe' lo spreco, ciccia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



che spreco?

più spendi, meno spendi


....seeeeeeee


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma e' inevitabile che se faccia scopri', a meno che se cambi e *trucchi in macchina* o in ascensore per la gioia dei condomini...


... aborro


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io però Min me la figuro... elegante sì... ma sull'estroso.


echevordi'?  se mette i vestiti ar contrario?......me sa che e' piu' da tende mantovane addosso.....


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> che spreco?
> 
> più spendi, meno spendi
> 
> ...


Spreco nel senso che una in tiro non venga "utilizzata" all'uopo...


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... aborro


Vabbè dai dov'è il problema. Ti porti uno specchio al posto del retrovisore e il problema è risolto.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... aborro


Pero' il cambio in macchina, no?..che sgupp....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> echevordi'? se mette i vestiti ar contrario?......me sa che e' piu' da tende *mantovane* addosso.....


Cafone, lei solo arazzi....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... aborro


Almeno in questo siamo diverse
Io lo faccio sempre...casello, coda scatta il momento trucco


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' il cambio in macchina, no?..che sgupp....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Se mi cambio in macchina O la macchina è ferma O guida qualcun altro. In entrambe i casi va benissimo, ho fatto di peggio:mrgreen:


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... aborro



ma infatti, sempre sostenuto la comodità di essere costantemente eleganti
paradossalmente, ti eviti un sacco di guai
tipo multe, figuracce, commenti fuori luogo etc.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' il cambio in macchina, no?..che sgupp....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Fatto anche questo


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Spreco nel senso che una in tiro non venga "utilizzata" all'uopo...



questo è frutto di mentalità ristretta
in realtà la persona elegante si autoutilizza in proprio


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Almeno in questo siamo diverse
> Io lo faccio sempre...*casello, coda scatta il momento trucco *


a macchina ferma mi può capitare di darmi un filo di rossetto ma è raro...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè dai dov'è il problema. Ti porti uno specchio al posto del retrovisore e il problema è risolto.


Er problema e' se vanno in Tangenziale o altre strade a scorrimento veloce...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se mi cambio in macchina O la macchina è ferma O guida qualcun altro. In entrambe i casi va benissimo, ho fatto di peggio:mrgreen:


dicci, dicci....sbav..sbav....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dicci, dicci....sbav..sbav....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ah ah ah... beh, oh... se ti sei rovesciata addosso una bibita zuccherata a agosto e sei su una provinciale... e non c'è un bar neanche a pagarlo... che fai?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Cafone, lei solo arazzi....


vabbe' tanto nun ce sta...approfitto...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fatto anche questo


e te pareva...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ah ah... beh, oh... se ti sei rovesciata addosso una bibita zuccherata a agosto e sei su una provinciale... e non c'è un bar neanche a pagarlo... che fai?


e che ne so'?...te la fai leccare?.....(la bibita zuccherata...specifico...)....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e te pareva...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Hai una brutta opinione di me SALLO


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai una brutta opinione di me SALLO


ma va'...garantito al limone...


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2013)

avete provato a guidare con gli scarponi da sci?
e a piedi nudi?
che è anche sexy, tra l'altro


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> avete provato a guidare con gli scarponi da sci?
> e a piedi nudi?
> che è anche sexy, tra l'altro


depravata....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> avete provato a guidare con gli scarponi da sci?
> e a piedi nudi?
> che è anche sexy, tra l'altro



Si nota che sei giovine e inesperta... ma mi sto muto che è meglio.

A me piace molto il pompelmo. Mi riferisco a te stermy.. ma son sicuro che m'hai capito...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si nota che sei giovine e inesperta... ma mi sto muto che è meglio.
> 
> A me piace molto il pompelmo. Mi riferisco a te stermy.. ma son sicuro che m'hai capito...


ma allor si' propr' strunz'...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma allor si' propr' strunz'...



Grazie compà.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2013)

Poi le regali completino da porcona e sbagli le taglie no?
E lei ti fa seccatissima...ma secondo te io ci entro dentro lì eh?
Ma mi hai vista bene?
Cos'è un tuo nuovo modo per farmi capire che sono ingrassata eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Volevo solo dire che, se lei in questo momento sta vivendo una crisi sua, non è che questa si risolva facendole presente che, come compagna, è inadeguata alle esigenze del marito.
> Anzi... è peggio, secondo me.
> E quei gesti che lui, in perfetta buona fede, crede debbano farla sentire desiderata e oggetto di amore e passione( e dopo 15 anni è una cosa bella), lei invece li interpreta male... oppure non li interpreta proprio perchè ha la testa da un'altra parte.
> ...


No. È capitato anche a me
Si chiamano crisi, e non sono dettate per forza dalla presenza di un amante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No. È capitato anche a me
> Si chiamano crisi, *e non sono dettate per forza dalla presenza *di un amante.


...colgo una sfumatura leggermente diversa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...


cambia marcia. i completini sexy non si regalano più alle donne 34enni, quando hanno già fatto il pieno per 15 anni.

inventati nuovi giochi perché ti desidera nuovamente e ti salti adosso. altrimenti rassegnati alla noia sessuale e di coppia che dopo 15 anni è anche arrivata con molta calma. considerato che in media dopo 2 anni è finita.

consigliati con gli amanti del Tantra. la vita è varia fin quando la sai variare. per il resto c'è la noia


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

mmmhhh ... e cosa ho detto io?

va beh, passarci con la macchina da cucire due volte,
tiene meglio ... 

sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh ... e cosa ho detto io?
> 
> ...


hai detto le stesse cose? io non ho letto nulla


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> hai detto le stesse cose? io non ho letto nulla



Ciao

ma lo sai, che racchiude anche una libertà?  ...:mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...


Premetto che non ho letto le oltre 15 pagine , di primo acchito mi sembri molto confuso ... Da quando non la COMPRENDI PIÙ' e quale episodio ha scatenato questa tua incertezza? Se hai già risposto a queste domande le puoi depennare :smile: ah si benvenuto


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...


Veramente sei tu che ti sei stufato e le comunichi chiaramente che non ti piace abbastanza e deve mostrarsi diversa.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho detto non tutti... e ho visto donne riportare in negozio delle robe, facendo dei commenti...
> Mi spiego: se io ho un certo carattere, un certo gusto... e non ultimo un certo fisico ed una certa età... se mi compri un completo inadatto a quello che io sono(e se sei sposato da 15 anni dovresti sapere come sono), può capitare che io pensi che tu in realtà desideri la donna adatta a quel completo e non me.
> Noi donne non siamo proprio lineari, nei nostri ragionamenti, specie se siamo in un momento critico.





gas ha detto:


> il desiderio di una donna o moglie che sia, non si deve concretizzare con il desiderio di sesso ma con il piacere di stare con lei nella quotidianità





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh.


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (19 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...


Ciao.
Immagina che io sia tua moglie.
Chiedi a me.
Anzi ti rispondo senza che tu chieda.
Qualcosa non va ...
Ma magari la cosa rientra.
Ma anche no


----------



## Leda (19 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Immagina che io sia tua moglie.
> Chiedi a me.
> Anzi ti rispondo senza che tu chieda.
> ...


Ecco, preciso preciso.
:up:


Giocatela bene, DDT.


----------



## tenebroso67 (19 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> le piacerebbe tantissimo un anale ma poi si blocca?Sento odore di altro prepuzio.....!


*Mi sta molto sul culo* il fatto che molte mogli *non diano il culo al marito* ma poi lo diano all'amante......


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> *Mi sta molto sul culo* il fatto che molte mogli *non diano il culo al marito* ma poi lo diano all'amante......


Anche rufiutare di fare sesso o "concedersi" una volta al mese al proprio compagno/a per poi farlo con l'amante lo trovo davvero assurdo


----------



## tenebroso67 (19 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche rufiutare di fare sesso o "concedersi" una volta al mese al proprio compagno/a per poi farlo con l'amante lo trovo davvero assurdo


Assurdo ma succede, anzi sembra la regola....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Assurdo ma succede, anzi sembra la regola....


Che succeda non ne dubito. Per me sarebbe un motivo che peserebbe parecchio sulla chiusura del rapporto


----------



## tenebroso67 (19 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che succeda non ne dubito. Per me sarebbe un motivo che peserebbe parecchio sulla chiusura del rapporto


Eh si.....rendersi conto che purtroppo si e' stati sessualmente "sostituiti" da un'altra persona e' una bastonata decisamente pesante da sopportare....


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Eh si.....rendersi conto che purtroppo si e' stati sessualmente "sostituiti" da un'altra persona e' una bastonata decisamente pesante da sopportare....



Ciao

mah, non lo so ... 

sotto un altro punto di vista, lo si potrebbe anche considerare una parte "sincera" ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Eh si.....rendersi conto che purtroppo si e' stati sessualmente "sostituiti" da un'altra persona e' una bastonata decisamente pesante da sopportare....


Non é l'essere stati sostituiti é il sentirsi non desiderati, magari farsi mille problemi, cercare di capire cosa non va e poi scoprire che scopi un'altra/o?


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é l'essere stati sostituiti é il sentirsi non desiderati, magari farsi mille problemi, cercare di capire cosa non va e poi scoprire che scopi un'altra/o?


Ciao

però, se senti, che non sei più desiderata,
ti dà terreno, per riconoscere che qualcosa non va. 
puoi divenire attiva ... puoi rompere ... 

ma quando vivi la falsità pura ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, se senti, che non sei più desiderata,
> ti dà terreno, per riconoscere che qualcosa non va.
> ...


Perché falsitá?
Da amante so che ogni volta che sono andata a letto con mio marito l'ho fatto perchè lo volevo e lo desideravo. Non mi é pesato mai, anzi.... Non mi sono sentita falsa. 
Poi mi rendo conto che dall'altra parte possa essere percepito diversamente questa cosa.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché falsitá?
> Da amante so che ogni volta che sono andata a letto con mio marito l'ho fatto perchè lo volevo e lo desideravo. Non mi é pesato mai, anzi.... Non mi sono sentita falsa.
> Poi mi rendo conto che dall'altra parte possa essere percepito diversamente questa cosa.



Ciao

la realtà che vivi ... è falsificata ... 
credi in una cosa, credi ... che il rapporto, 
l'intimità si basa su un consenso reciproco ... 
quel consenso ... che definisce quello che si ha scelto. 

È come se si gioca. Si stabiliscono i confini del gioco ... 
e alla tua insaputa, l'altra parte le cambia ... 
tu continui a giocare ... e ti muovi rispettando ... 
rispetti una cosa, che non esiste più ... 
perché, quei confini li rispetti solo tu ... 
... qui vivi la falsità ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (20 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da amante so che ogni volta che sono andata a letto con mio marito l'ho fatto perchè lo volevo e lo desideravo. Non mi é pesato mai, anzi.... Non mi sono sentita falsa.
> Poi mi rendo conto che dall'altra parte possa essere percepito diversamente questa cosa.





sienne ha detto:


> la realtà che vivi ... è falsificata ...
> credi in una cosa, credi ... che il rapporto,
> l'intimità si basa su un consenso reciproco ...
> quel consenso ... che definisce quello che si ha scelto.
> ...


Questo passaggio è molto interessante... 
È quello che non riesco a capire della mia amante e di me.
Io credo che appunto, un po' come ha detto sienne tu abbia cambiato le regole del gioco senza informare l'altro giocatore, si chiama barare.
Scusa, non voglio appiccicarti giudizi morali. Non mi interessa giudicare te o quello che hai fatto/fai. Sto solo cercando di capire.
Inoltre.. vai a letto con il marito.. farci l'amore.. non ti dà l'idea che gli stai dicendo "ti amo" quando ci fai l'amore? Sentivi di amarlo davvero? Altrimenti gli stavi mentendo..
Non so.. per me funziona così.. ma per molti altri no, per questo vorrei capire come funziona.

Non ho letto tutto il thread, spero di non aver frainteso il discorso.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questo passaggio è molto interessante...
> È quello che non riesco a capire della mia amante e di me.
> Io credo che appunto, un po' come ha detto sienne tu abbia cambiato le regole del gioco senza informare l'altro giocatore, si chiama barare.
> Scusa, non voglio appiccicarti giudizi morali. Non mi interessa giudicare te o quello che hai fatto/fai. Sto solo cercando di capire.
> ...


Il mio parlare di falsità era riferito in questo caso ai rapporti sessuali. 
Mi é embrato di capire che si dicesse che se uno ha una relazione ha rapporti con il partner per "dovere" fingendo un interesse.
Per me non é mai stato così. Ogni gesto affettuoso verso mio marito è sempre stato sincero.
Sul fatto che l'ho ingannato e hli ho nascosto una parte della mia vita sono pvviamente d'accordo con voi.


----------



## feather (20 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me non é mai stato così. Ogni gesto affettuoso verso mio marito è sempre stato sincero.


Scusa se insisto, non sono affari miei.
Dici che il gesto affettuoso era sincero.. Ma cosa intendi per affettuoso?
Quello che non capisco è... Tu eri innamorata di tuo marito? Se no, tu con quel gesto volevi trasmettere: affetto, comprensione, vicinanza, quellocheè; mentre lui lo avrà interpretato come un "ti amo maritino mio".
È questa discrepanza di messaggi che non riesco a risolvere. Tu come la vedi? Non pensi che i tuoi gesti possano essere quantomeno ambigui? E sapendo di questa ambiguita o discrepanza tra quello che intendi tu e quello che verosimilmente avrà inteso lui, non è un mentire?
Ripeto, non voglio convincerti di nulla o implicare un giudizio, neppure una risposta. È una domanda sincera.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio parlare di falsità era riferito in questo caso ai rapporti sessuali.
> Mi é embrato di capire che si dicesse che se uno ha una relazione ha rapporti con il partner per "dovere" fingendo un interesse.
> Per me non é mai stato così. Ogni gesto affettuoso verso mio marito è sempre stato sincero.
> Sul fatto che l'ho ingannato e hli ho nascosto una parte della mia vita sono pvviamente d'accordo con voi.



Ciao 

ho un po' di difficoltà.

non sto dicendo, che il sentimento che si prova, sia falso. 
non potrei sostenerlo ... non sta proprio nelle mie facoltà. 
ma neanche nelle  mie intenzioni ... anche perché credo,
che sia possibile, sia amare due persone, sia amare una 
persona ... e avere rapporti con un altra ecc. 

ma i gesti affettuosi, la sincerità ... sono velati da menzogne. 
perché quel gesto ... il tradito, lo prende in base ad un retroscena
ben prestabilito ... crede ... che quei gesti, quelli sguardi ... insomma tutto,
sia un mondo solo vostro ... che esiste solo un io e un te ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ciao farfalla  

stiamo rompendo, già di prima mattina ... 

sappi, che le mie riflessioni ... nulla centrano
con un giudizio o con una sentenza ecc. 

una persona è molto più ... 

sienne


----------



## tenebroso67 (20 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é l'essere stati sostituiti *é il sentirsi non desiderati*, magari farsi mille problemi, cercare di capire cosa non va *e poi scoprire che scopi un'altra/o?*


L'ho vissuta......davvero brutto periodo....
Eh beh....avevi voglia a capire perche' non mi desiderava.....per poi scoprire che trombava con qualcun'altro......


----------



## tenebroso67 (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, non lo so ...
> 
> ...


Penso che certe in certe cose sia difficile fingere.....


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Penso che certe in certe cose sia difficile fingere.....


Ciao

dipende dalla persona ... 

però, ... quasi quasi, è apprezzabile ... 
se uno si ferma e non riesce ... significa, 
che in una parte nascosta ... qualcosa di "pulito" è rimasto. 
ed è un chiaro comunicare ... che non sempre trova espressione,
tramite la parola ... 

sienne


----------



## tenebroso67 (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho un po' di difficoltà.
> 
> ...


Quando scopri che dietro quella persona che pensavi di conoscere c'era tutto un mondo dietro a te nascosto ed ignoto..........metti in dubbbio tutto........il vissuto, il passsato, tutte le cose belle che ci sono state.....

Magari il traditore era sincero nel suo fare, nel suo essere sessualmente sincero con l'uno e con l'altro,
ma il tradito non percepisce niente di tutto cio'....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla
> 
> stiamo rompendo, già di prima mattina ...
> 
> ...


Intanto non rompi e lo sai 
Sto per partire per il week e nell'attesa rispondo al forum
Che dall'altra parte ogni gesto sapendo il retroscena possa essere letto come falso credo sia più che giustificato.
Io so che ogni carezza abbraccio bacio rapporto che ho dato e avuto con mio marito sono sempre stati mossi dal volerlo fare e desiderarlo fare. In quei momenti io ero con mio marito l'altro non c'era non era nella mia testa.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Quando scopri che dietro quella persona che pensavi di conoscere c'era tutto un mondo dietro a te nascosto ed ignoto..........metti in dubbbio tutto........il vissuto, il passsato, tutte le cose belle che ci sono state.....
> 
> Magari il traditore era sincero nel suo fare, nel suo essere sessualmente sincero con l'uno e con l'altro,
> ma il tradito non percepisce niente di tutto cio'....



Ciao

il traditore, può essere stato solo sincero in base a un suo di sentire,
non in base ad un sentire della coppia ... non in base alla storia che hanno scritto.

quando due corpi si uniscono in amore ... in base ad una parola data, 
quel sentimento non può essere sincero in base alla coppia ... perché 
l'atto richiede uno scambio ... e quello scambio, non è sincero ... 

usare il termine sincero ... è errato riferito al tradito, che crede un'altra cosa. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto non rompi e lo sai
> Sto per partire per il week e nell'attesa rispondo al forum
> Che dall'altra parte ogni gesto sapendo il retroscena possa essere letto come falso credo sia più che giustificato.
> Io so che ogni carezza abbraccio bacio rapporto che ho dato e avuto con mio marito sono sempre stati mossi dal volerlo fare e desiderarlo fare. In quei momenti io ero con mio marito l'altro non c'era non era nella mia testa.


Ciao cara

bello! dove andate? ... se si può chiedere. 

Il tradito ... poi capisce questo aspetto. ma l'amaro rimane ... 
perché ... si deve fare due pelotas, per capire un casino di cose. 
e per che cosa poi? ... per una cosa che ha fatto lui / lei? 
ti rompe ... e non poco. arriva quel momento che ti dici, 
ma va va ... lasciami vivere ... e recupera da solo ... 

però, questo vale solo ... se il tradito, non ha contribuito alla rottura. 
nel senso, se è dovuto ... a una situazione particolare, una crisi del traditore ecc. 

il tradimento ... è un argomento vastissimo ... 
perché le situazioni sono vastissime ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dettagli. Non è incompatibile con la ricostruzione di un rapporto. Anzi  è una bella svegliata.


Dettagli?Qualcuno si incula la tua donna e per te sono dettagli???Sono d'accordo sulla bella svegliata,si ,per un calcio nel culo dopo averlo scoperto.Detto fra noi president,mi preoccupi un pò,ho la netta sensazione che tu ti costruisca una realtà di comodo per fare passare "cose" come dettagli quando dettagli proprio non sono.Datti un bella svegliata,ti aspetto un futura da cornuto da competizione....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara
> 
> bello! dove andate? ... se si può chiedere.
> 
> ...


Andiamo in Umbria. Non ci siamo mai stati.


----------



## ologramma (20 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Andiamo in Umbria. Non ci siamo mai stati.


bellissima da visitare si a la sensazione di ritornare indietro nel tempo cioè nel medioevo, buon viaggio


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Se*



farfalla ha detto:


> Andiamo in Umbria. Non ci siamo mai stati.


Un giorno vorrei vivere in umbria o in romagna,dico sempre così,ma senza il caos di roma come farei?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2013)

ologramma ha detto:


> bellissima da visitare si a la sensazione di ritornare indietro nel tempo cioè nel medioevo, buon viaggio


Grazie 


oscuro ha detto:


> Un giorno vorrei vivere in umbria o in romagna,dico sempre così,ma senza il caos di roma come farei?


Sai che Roma per me resta il top


----------



## gas (20 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto non rompi e lo sai
> *Sto per partire per il week* e nell'attesa rispondo al forum
> Che dall'altra parte ogni gesto sapendo il retroscena possa essere letto come falso credo sia più che giustificato.
> Io so che ogni carezza abbraccio bacio rapporto che ho dato e avuto con mio marito sono sempre stati mossi dal volerlo fare e desiderarlo fare. In quei momenti io ero con mio marito l'altro non c'era non era nella mia testa.


direi qualcosa di più di un semplice w.e. dato che ti prepari già al venerdì mattina


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...sono io che non mi sono spiegata bene, forse troppo "presa" dal discorso di rabarbaro:...


Un caso di contagio utente-utente?


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In definitiva devi essere tanto più felice quanto meno ella si interessa a te, dando tregua alle tue gonadi ipertrofiche, lasciando spazio ai tuoi hobby virili quali il giuoco del pallone, il modellismo ferroviario e la masturbazione e permettendoti di essere fedifrago con una scusa morale di trascuratezza coniugale, da un lato, e senza troppa tema di essere controllato da una consorte vaginalmente iperossessiva, dall'altro.
> 
> Sii felice!


leggo solamente adesso questo splendido passo. quanti verdi vale? tantissimi. è sagggezzza (rafforzativo) allo stato puro, filosofia spicciola di vita comune. sei un grande.


p.s. cura meglio i denti.


----------



## Cattivik (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto fa presupporre un tradimento in atto, accertatene.


... e così sia!

Ok la diagnosi ma la cura?

Cattivik

P.S. Quanto mi fanno paura quelli che "sanno"...


----------



## Cattivik (20 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ne hai parlato con lei?


Come sempre le cose più semplici spesso sono risolutive...

Cattivik


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Come sempre le cose più semplici spesso sono risolutive...
> 
> Cattivik


esatto! 
ogni tanto ti si legge! come stai?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... e così sia!
> 
> Ok la diagnosi ma la cura?
> 
> ...



Nahh non devi leggermi come chi si mette sullo sgabello e con la bacchetta.... ma anche si se vuoi, a me che cambia? 

Ho dato la risposta, scrivendogli "Accertatene" 

Pero, dico, senza polemica, la prossima volta leggi meglio e fai meno il cattivik. faresti figure migliori.


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> faresti figure migliori.


nel senso che non farebbe figure di merda?


----------



## lolapal (20 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Un caso di contagio utente-utente?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nahh non devi leggermi come chi si mette sullo sgabello e con la bacchetta.... ma anche si se vuoi, a me che cambia?
> 
> Ho dato la risposta, scrivendogli "Accertatene"
> 
> Pero, dico, senza polemica, la prossima volta leggi meglio e fai meno il cattivik. faresti figure migliori.



1 - Fare figure migliori con chi? Dove?
2 - Fare meno il Cattivik? Perchè se è la mi anatura?
3 - Vero hai scirtto "Accertatene"... ma subiuto a pensare ad un tradimento! Stanchezza? Periodo di scazzo? Un amore finiro che non per forza presuppone un tradimento? Voglia di farsi suora? Voglia di mollare tutto e cambiare vita? No subito a pensare al tradimento.

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (20 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto!
> ogni tanto ti si legge! come stai?


Sto anche bene grazie... non fosse per il periodo "storico" in cui viviamo... ma c'è stato di peggio.

Tu come va?


Cattivik


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nel senso che non farebbe figure di merda?



Tu lo hai scritto, io posso solo confermare. 

Nulla comunque ho su cattivik, sempre che sia un buon incassatore e capisca che basta stringersi la mano che non c'è più nulla.


Cumpà ma u sai ca sfruculii bbuonu..! tistazzaiminchia si! ma :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> leggo solamente adesso questo splendido passo. quanti verdi vale? tantissimi. è sagggezzza (rafforzativo) allo stato puro, filosofia spicciola di vita comune. sei un grande.
> 
> 
> p.s. cura meglio i denti.


Già, sono un grande solo nelle mie mancanze...

P.s.: Il dentista della mutua fa quello che può...


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Sto anche bene grazie... non fosse per il periodo "storico" in cui viviamo... ma c'è stato di peggio.
> 
> Tu come va?
> 
> ...



non posso lamentarmi


----------



## Cattivik (20 Settembre 2013)

Io ho passato piu o meno la tua stessa situazione. Mi ero inventato il paragone che per mia moglie fare sesso era come uscire a mangiare una pizza: Si ogni tanto ma solo ed esclusivamente margherita!

Voglio dire che non si faceva sesso spesso e quel poco era... diciamo "piatto". Anche il resto della vita di coppia era molto "tranquilla" (tranquilla è un eufemismo).

Però prima di chiedermi se mia moglie mi stesse tradendo e di spendere energie per ACCERTARMI di questo fatto mi sono posto delle domande... e la prima è stata gli faccio mancare qualcosa? Sia dal punto di vista affettivo che materiale. Poi mi son chiesto cosa potevo fare di più...

Vuoi sapere cosa ho fatto io... lungo da raccontare però te lo riassumo in una riga:

Sono finito in non dico in depressione ma con qualche problema, ho tradito mia moglie, e poi ho deciso che rovinarmi il fegato e rischiare di mandare al diavolo la mia famiglia non era la soluzione giusta. Ho ricominciato tutto da capo e se lei non parlava lo facevo io. Se lei svicolava da certi argomenti io li riproponevo, non in modo ossessivo, ma non li chiudevo in un cassetto. Ci ho impiegato molti anni... dico anni non mesi... ma credimi gli sviluppi che ne sono scaturiti hanno lasciato me senza parole!!!

Cattivik

P.S. Comunque il lato negativo è che di sesso anale non ne vuole ancora sapere


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Io ho passato piu o meno la tua stessa situazione. Mi ero inventato il paragone che per mia moglie fare sesso era come uscire a mangiare una pizza: Si ogni tanto ma solo ed esclusivamente margherita!
> 
> Voglio dire che non si faceva sesso spesso e quel poco era... diciamo "piatto". Anche il resto della vita di coppia era molto "tranquilla" (tranquilla è un eufemismo).
> 
> ...


E quindi ti ha dato il culo?



Cattivik ha detto:


> P.S. Comunque il lato negativo è che di sesso anale non ne vuole ancora sapere


Ah, ecco. Volevo dire.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> 1 - Fare figure migliori con chi? Dove?
> 2 - Fare meno il Cattivik? Perchè se è la mi anatura?
> 3 - Vero hai scirtto "Accertatene"... ma subiuto a pensare ad un tradimento! Stanchezza? Periodo di scazzo? Un amore finiro che non per forza non presuppone un tradimento? Voglia di farsi suora? Voglia di mollare tutto e cambiare vita? No subito a pensare al tradimento.
> 
> Cattivik



Bhe caro cattivik, mi sembra quasi che tu stia a commentare quello che sono i miei pensieri nel leggere l'autore del thread, e nel caso specifico come se volessi cambiarli e scriverli nella tua forma. Fallo cattivik, leggiti l'autore e esprimi la tua, non cambiare quello che ho pensato io leggendolo. 

Poi se vogliamo soffermarci su di me, no problem, ok ho pensato  e quindi consigliato di accettarsene in base a quello che ne è uscito fuori dalla mia diagnosi di lettura.  Quasi quasi cattivik mi pare che i miei pensieri siano coerenti al forum, ma vedi un po te che strano. 

Tu invece leggendolo che hai pensato? cosa gli hai consigliato?


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi ti ha dato il culo?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ecco. Volevo dire.


No ha dato il culo a qualche camionista,sulla A1!!


----------



## Cattivik (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe caro cattivik, mi sembra quasi che tu stia a commentare quello che sono i miei pensieri nel leggere l'autore del thread, e nel caso specifico come se volessi cambiarli e scriverli nella tua forma. Fallo cattivik, leggiti l'autore e esprimi la tua, non cambiare quello che ho pensato io leggendolo.
> 
> Poi se vogliamo soffermarci su di me, no problem, ok ho pensato  e quindi consigliato di accettarsene in base a quello che ne è uscito fuori dalla mia diagnosi di lettura.  Quasi quasi cattivik mi pare che i miei pensieri siano coerenti al forum, ma vedi un po te che strano.
> 
> Tu invece leggendolo che hai pensato? cosa gli hai consigliato?


Cosa ho consigliato? Leggi sopra.

L'hai scritto tu di accertarsi che dietro non ci fosse un tradimento. Non ho interpretato nessun pensiero  ho solo letto quello che hai scritto.

CattiviK


----------



## Cattivik (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ha dato il culo a qualche camionista,sulla A1!!


Chi io o mia moglie?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Cattivik


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ha dato il culo a qualche camionista,sulla A1!!


Boh. Magari a Nonno Stronzo. Chissà.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Tu*



Cattivik ha detto:


> Chi io o mia moglie?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Cattivik


Ovviamente tu!


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

secondo me, troppi castelli in aria ... 

visto l'età e da quando stanno assieme e il rituale ... 
qualcosa le è più che altro divenuto stretto ... 
si sta scoprendo ... e vorrebbe essere vista anche sotto questo aspetto. 

ma si parlano ... 
cioè, parlate? chiedete? ... che fate?

sienne


----------



## gas (20 Settembre 2013)

si parla di culi maschili o femminili?
preferisco i secondi :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Cosa ho consigliato? Leggi sopra.
> 
> L'hai scritto tu di accertarsi che dietro non ci fosse un tradimento. Non ho interpretato nessun pensiero  ho solo letto quello che hai scritto.
> 
> CattiviK


Baciamo le mani..


----------



## Cattivik (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, troppi castelli in aria ...
> 
> ...


Parole Sante!

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Baciamo le mani..


Questa te la potevi risparmiare...

Cattivik


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> si parla di culi maschili o femminili?
> preferisco i secondi :mrgreen:


Rimani tu?se la conversazione diventa interessante chiamami,io devo andare ad un convegno di dinamica mentale P.A.D.!


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rimani tu?se la conversazione diventa interessante chiamami,io devo andare ad un convegno di dinamica mentale P.A.D.!


sei diventato un luminare. è per questo che giri di notte, altro che guardone.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> sei diventato un luminare. è per questo che giri di notte, altro che guardone.


Sono stato sempre un luminare,vi ho dato anche troppa confidenza a dire il vero,adesso però cambia la musica.Mi relazionerò solo con chi ha un minimo di cultura.....mi sa che possiamo pure salutarci per sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei diventato un luminare. è per questo che giri di notte, altro che guardone.



Conosci il significato di luminare in archeologia? 

Se lo metti nel contesto del discorso tutto torna e tutto si conclude in un buco, alla ricerca del buco..!


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Conosci il significato di luminare in archeologia?
> 
> Se lo metti nel contesto del discorso tutto torna e tutto si conclude in un buco, alla ricerca del buco..!


Ascolta in caso di grosso problemi di vita tu con chi ti confideresti?con oscuro!Solo con oscuro!La questione è molto semplice il culo per me era un hobby poi è diventato materia di studio,poi ho acquisito dei titoli ed una conoscenza che mi hanno reso famoso nel mondo.Il mondo dell'anale per me non ha segreti,detto fra noi la conoscenza dell'anale per me è una specializzazione,il mio enorme sapere è inerente alle dinamiche di vita vissuta,ragazzo io conosco la vita,vi piscio in culo a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta in caso di grosso problemi di vita tu con chi ti confideresti?con oscuro!Solo con oscuro!La questione è molto semplice il culo per me era un hobby poi è diventato materia di studio,poi ho acquisito dei titoli ed una conoscenza che mi hanno reso famoso nel mondo.Il mondo dell'anale per me non ha segreti,detto fra noi la conoscenza dell'anale per me è una specializzazione,il mio enorme sapere è inerente alle dinamiche di vita vissuta,ragazzo io conosco la vita,vi piscio in culo a tutti.



Allora, vediamo di essere chiari, anche perchè al mio culo ci tengo e non ci piscia proprio nessuno/a.

Punto primo, la frase "in caso di grossi problemi" se intendi dire questioni etc, ok..! se intendi dire la minchia, infilatela in culo che io non voglio averci a che fare.
Secondo: Si mi confiderei con te ma a distanza, non si sa mai che..... mi porti a male strade e mi piaccia il tuo culo.. vade retro .... 



PS provaci con Lui, mi pare più propenso...


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Allora, vediamo di essere chiari, anche perchè al mio culo ci tengo e non ci piscia proprio nessuno/a.
> 
> Punto primo, la frase "in caso di grossi problemi" se intendi dire questioni etc, ok..! se intendi dire la minchia, infilatela in culo che io non voglio averci a che fare.
> Secondo: Si mi confiderei con te ma a distanza, non si sa mai che..... mi porti a male strade e mi piaccia il tuo culo.. vade retro ....
> ...


Insomma sono o no un grosso conoscitore di vita?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma sono o no un grosso conoscitore di vita?



Si.. si.... lo sei..! 


Anche conoscitore di buchi.. e di come s'infilano i termometri..


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un utente nuovo del forum ho 36 anni e'purtroppo sto passando un periodo non molto bello della mia vita,complice  mia moglie che non riesco piu' a  CAPIRE.
> Premetto che sono sposato da 15 anni e conosco mia moglie da quando ne avevo 19,mia moglie ne ha 34.
> Perche' sono qua?
> Ho paura che mia moglie abbia perso la passione per me,direte voi dopo 15 anni cosa ti aspetti che tua moglie ti salti ancora addosso? SI lo vorrei,vorrei che si lasciasse andare di piu' sopratutto nei momenti piu' intimi ma purtroppo non e' cosi,vedo i suoi comportamenti che sono cambiati non solo per quanto riguarda il sesso ma un po tutto.
> ...


forse a lei risulti ripetitivo e noioso. se non le va la linguerie intima, lascia stare, no? inventati qualcosa altro. poi l'insistere sul rapporto anale diventa una fissazione e alla fine lei negerà sempre di piu. magari se la molli un po ti fa il regalino? e se non lo fa, chettefrega? magari e stanca e vuole solo fare sesso senza tante complicazioni. guarda che ogni uno ha dei momenti si e no. l'insistenza e la morte di ogni rapporto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> forse a lei risulti ripetitivo e noioso. se non le va la lingErie intima, lascia stare, no? inventati qualcosa altro. poi l'insistere sul rapporto anale diventa una fissazione e alla fine lei negerà sempre di piu. magari se la molli un po ti fa il regalino? e se non lo fa, chettefrega? magari e stanca e vuole solo fare sesso senza tante complicazioni. guarda che ogni uno ha dei momenti si e no. l'insistenza e la morte di ogni rapporto!


Scusa Nordi... ma pareva 'n altra cosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Andiamo in Umbria. Non ci siamo mai stati.


Quindi vieni da me... Bè c'è tanto da vedere.. Città d.'arte, storiche, paesaggi bellissimi e borghi medievali fantastici ciao e buona permanenza :up: scusate l'OT


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Nordi... ma pareva 'n altra cosa.



ehm! si, cmq andava bene anche quella, credo che lo faccano. prima o poi imparero' a scrivere bene in italiano!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> ehm! si, cmq andava bene anche quella, credo che lo faccano.* prima o poi imparero' a scrivere bene in italiano*!


Guarda, già vai benissimo così.



P.S: ma tu il culo a quel frescone (nel senso di uomo freddo) di tuo marito lo dai?


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, già vai benissimo così.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: ma tu il culo a quel frescone (nel senso di uomo freddo) di tuo marito lo dai?


"certe cose di me, gli saprai solo vivendomì!" rispose la ragazza dai occhi verdi al bruto abbassando lo sguardo.






















ma che domande fai?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> "certe cose di me, gli saprai solo vivendomì!" rispose la ragazza dai occhi verdi al bruto abbassando lo sguardo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbè, potevi anche rispondere direttamente di sì. Che poi voialtri nordici non siete avanti su queste tematiche? Diamine, in scandinavia li hanno inventati i film porno. Ed anche Pippi Calzelunghe. Per quello chiedevo.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Leda (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, potevi anche rispondere direttamente di sì. Che poi voialtri nordici non siete avanti su queste tematiche? Diamine, in scandinavia li hanno inventati i film porno. Ed anche *Pippi Calzelunghe*. Per quello chiedevo.


Pippi Calzelunghe dava il culo???


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Pippi Calzelunghe dava il culo???



L'ignoranza non ha confini... acculturati Leda.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, potevi anche rispondere direttamente di sì. Che poi voialtri nordici non siete avanti su queste tematiche? Diamine, in scandinavia li hanno inventati i film porno. Ed anche Pippi Calzelunghe. Per quello chiedevo.


Astrid Lindgren, è nata a Stoccolma ... è svedese. 
La scrittrice di Pippi Calzelunghe ...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Astrid Lindgren, è nata a Stoccolma ... è svedese.
> La scrittrice di Pippi Calzelunghe ...



Ecco, brava, ora ci dici se era pippina che dava il culo oppure la astrid, grazie.


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, potevi anche rispondere direttamente di sì. Che poi voialtri nordici non siete avanti su queste tematiche? Diamine, in scandinavia li hanno inventati i film porno. Ed anche Pippi Calzelunghe. Per quello chiedevo.



infatti, non facciamo altro dalla mattina alla sera. malapena impariamo come leggere e scrivere, per il resto siamo sempre impegnati a provare varie tecniche sessuali. appena termini il kamasutra vieni promosso al livello superiore di bondage e sado, poi si ritorna alla fase A e poi si ricomincia da capo.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Pippi Calzelunghe dava il culo???


Mannò, intendevo che hanno inventato anche quella.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, brava, ora ci dici se era pippina che dava il culo oppure la astrid, grazie.


Ciao Ultimo

ma pippi ... una bellissima storia che scrisse Astrid a sua figlia. 
ci vollero anni ... per pubblicarla, non era considerata una bella storia. 

Di lei adoro ... 
Matita (quante risate!!!)
Ronja, die Räubertochter 
Michel ... 

Mito! ... 

Svuota la testa ... togliti quell'insalata fatta di patate e piselli! 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, brava, ora ci dici se era pippina che dava il culo oppure la astrid, grazie.


Sta conversazione ha accenti surreali  comunque l'attrice che ha interpretato pippi pare che ora si mostri Hot...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> infatti, non facciamo altro dalla mattina alla sera. malapena impariamo come leggere e scrivere, per il resto siamo sempre impegnati a provare varie tecniche sessuali. appena termini il kamasutra vieni promosso al livello superiore di bondage e sado, poi si ritorna alla fase A e poi si ricomincia da capo.



Ecco, ora si che mi vengono dei dubbi..!

La mia prof di Itagliano mi diceva Claudio... tu sembri un nordico, e mentre lo diceva mi fulminava con lo sguardo.... voi vedè che ci stava a provà..! Voi vedè che gli piaceva la cultura nordica..!


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, brava, ora ci dici se era pippina che dava il culo oppure la astrid, grazie.


credo che l'attrice di Pippi, Inger Nilsson piuttosto che la cara defunta Astrid Lindgren.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> ma pippi ... una bellissima storia che scrisse Astrid a sua figlia.
> ci vollero anni ... per pubblicarla, non era considerata una bella storia.
> ...



Iooo??? uff.. esco da terra terra.. dicendomi vabbè vediamo se posso fare un po il serio, e che leggo? di pippina che viene inchiappettata?? e scusassi eh..!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> infatti, non facciamo altro dalla mattina alla sera. malapena impariamo come leggere e scrivere, per il resto siamo sempre impegnati a provare varie tecniche sessuali. appena termini il kamasutra vieni promosso al livello superiore di bondage e sado, poi si ritorna alla fase A e poi si ricomincia da capo.


Ahahahahahahhahahahahah! Ma vedi quanto scrivi bene? Senti: è che ti sei rovinata appresso a quel disgraziato che ti ha confinata in qualche paesello allucinante calabro o che so dove al massimo le donne le fanno girare a dorso di mula (femmina) e guardate a vista da qualche parente con la lupara pronta. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sta conversazione ha accenti surreali  comunque l'attrice che ha interpretato pippi pare che ora si mostri Hot...



Ahhh ecco dii a sienne di leggerti che dopo dice che io ho la testa sempre al cacio. ( lui spiega cosa è il cacio, pliss) 

Sienne leggila leggila...


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sta conversazione ha accenti surreali  comunque l'attrice che ha interpretato pippi pare che ora si mostri Hot...


insomma............hot!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> credo che l'attrice di Pippi, Inger Nilsson piuttosto che la cara defunta Astrid Lindgren.


Eh.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> credo che l'attrice di Pippi, Inger Nilsson piuttosto che la cara defunta Astrid Lindgren.



Dovete scusarmi, ma mi state mandando in confusione, dovete mettervi d'accordo tu e sienne, altrimenti qua dentro non riusciamo a capire chi è che si fa o faceva inchiappettare, se la Inger o la Astrid o pippina e magari tutte quante.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> credo che l'attrice di Pippi, Inger Nilsson piuttosto che la cara defunta Astrid Lindgren.


Ciao

Astrid Lindgren, è la scrittrice ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Comunque ci vuole serietà, molta serietà e tutto ciò passa davanti ad una buona polenta con accanto una cassiera.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Comunque ci vuole serietà, molta serietà e tutto ciò passa davanti ad una buona polenta con accanto una cassiera.


La polenta e la cassiera insieme non le avevo mai considerate..


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

le cassire stanno a Jb come la polenta sta agli osei.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> insomma............hot!!!! View attachment 7527


Ma non è lei?







Il photoshop fa miracoli, nulla di dire.


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La polenta e la cassiera insieme non le avevo mai considerate..


ED IL TRIANGOLO?


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è lei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vado a controllare ... 
non sembra la "Pippi" del film originale ... cioè, della prima Pippi

guarda un po', non è la stessa bimba ...


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

pippa di qua pippa di là sempre a parlare di Pippe.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

No, JB ... quella è di un altro film ... 
ne sono stati fatti vari ... 
dell'originale ... li ho tutti ... hahaha!

oggi lei è così


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> No, JB ... quella è di un altro film ...
> ne sono stati fatti vari ...
> dell'originale ... li ho tutti ... hahaha!
> 
> ...


Ah ok. Meglio l'altra, diciamo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusa se insisto, non sono affari miei.
> Dici che il gesto affettuoso era sincero.. Ma cosa intendi per affettuoso?
> Quello che non capisco è... Tu eri innamorata di tuo marito? Se no, tu con quel gesto volevi trasmettere: affetto, comprensione, vicinanza, quellocheè; mentre lui lo avrà interpretato come un "ti amo maritino mio".
> È questa discrepanza di messaggi che non riesco a risolvere. Tu come la vedi? Non pensi che i tuoi gesti possano essere quantomeno ambigui? E sapendo di questa ambiguita o discrepanza tra quello che intendi tu e quello che verosimilmente avrà inteso lui, non è un mentire?
> Ripeto, non voglio convincerti di nulla o implicare un giudizio, neppure una risposta. È una domanda sincera.


Se ogni volta che si fa sesso con qualcuno (anche il coniuge) si dicesse che si ama, l'amore invaderebbe il mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho un po' di difficoltà.
> 
> ...


Questo* è* il tradimento. Chi vuoi che lo neghi?


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ogni volta che si fa sesso con qualcuno (anche il coniuge) si dicesse che si ama, l'amore invaderebbe il modo.



Ciao Brunetta,

l'avevo pensato pure io ... 

ma l'immagine è bella ... 
perché l'amore ha tutto, anche l'oscuro ... 
ma quello ... che alla fine, non ferisce ... 

bella l'immagine proprio bella ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo* è* il tradimento. Chi vuoi che lo neghi?



Ciao 

ho capito allora tutto alla rovescia. 

ma se uno che tradisce, dice, che la carezza che dà è sincera ... 
che l'altra parte non centra ecc. 

per me, sta negando ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pippa di qua pippa di là sempre a parlare di Pippe.


C'è pure la Middleton se è per questo  poi ci sono le Pippe mentali o le altre manuali...


----------



## Lui (20 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'è pure la Middleton se è per questo  poi ci sono le Pippe mentali o le altre manuali...


tu chi preferisci?



p.s. ho sempre un dubbio.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Astrid Lindgren, è nata a Stoccolma ... è svedese.
> La scrittrice di Pippi Calzelunghe ...


Saprà che è Pippi è un personaggio svedese, quello che non sa è che la Svezia non è Scandinavia.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> infatti, non facciamo altro dalla mattina alla sera. malapena impariamo come leggere e scrivere, per il resto siamo sempre impegnati a provare varie tecniche sessuali. appena termini il kamasutra vieni promosso al livello superiore di bondage e sado, poi si ritorna alla fase A e poi si ricomincia da capo.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Saprà che è Pippi è un personaggio svedese, quello che non sa è che la Svezia non è Scandinavia.


Brunella, la Svezia fa parte della scandinavia insieme alla Danimarca ed alla Norvegia. Mi pare. Non farmi andare a controllare che non me ne tiene. Quello che non sapevo è che Pippi fosse svedese, in effetti. Cioè, pensavo danese. Ma vabbè.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho capito allora tutto alla rovescia.
> 
> ...


Sono i punti di vista diversi del traditore che è sempre sincero con se stesso (quello che è sincero) e che manifesta quello che sente, in contrasto con i punto di vista del tradito che non può considerare sincero nessun gesto di amore o affetto ricevuto dal traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunella, la Svezia fa parte della scandinavia insieme alla Danimarca ed alla Norvegia. Mi pare. Non farmi andare a controllare che non me ne tiene. Quello che non sapevo è che Pippi fosse svedese, in effetti. Cioè, pensavo danese. Ma vabbè.


No. Mi spiace


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Mi spiace


Va bene:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandinavia


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene:
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandinavia


Hai ragione tu:up:. E non ci si capisce niente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

sono di una lentezza unica ... 
sry ... a immaginarmi i paesi ... 
va beh ... scusate ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono i punti di vista diversi del traditore che è sempre sincero con se stesso (quello che è sincero) e che manifesta quello che sente, in contrasto con i punto di vista del tradito che non può considerare sincero nessun gesto di amore o affetto ricevuto dal traditore.


Ciao

secondo me, invece, non si tratta del punto di vista. 
vi sono tre: il traditore, il tradito ... e l'insieme dei due, la coppia. 

la coppia viene tradite ... 
non c'è nulla da fare e angolatura o punto di vista che regge. 

se no, che si accarezzi da solo ... se solo la sua angolatura conta.

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, invece, non si tratta del punto di vista.
> vi sono tre: il traditore, il tradito ... e l'insieme dei due, la coppia.
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: e hai ragione.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: e hai ragione.


Ciao Brunetta

sai cosa mi viene in mente ... 

le menate, prima se li fanno chi tradisce ... per ripulire l'angolatura il più possibile. Poi
le menate, se li fanno i traditi ... per ripulire il più possibile. 

È solo una menata galattica ... :mrgreen: ... 

Ma perché non menarsela assieme ... :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta
> 
> sai cosa mi viene in mente ...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ogni volta che si fa sesso con qualcuno (anche il coniuge) si dicesse che si ama, l'amore invaderebbe il mondo.


Soprattutto se tutti lo dicessero ad escort e amanti in generale.


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è lei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quella e la pippi versione americana. l'originale svedese e l'altra.


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

beh! tornata dopo un pranzo litigioso. tirate mi su di morale...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pippa di qua pippa di là sempre a parlare di Pippe.



Tu parli di pippe, loro parlano di inchiappamenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> quella e la pippi versione americana. l'originale svedese e l'altra.


E' vero, quella è una certa Tami Erin, americana, che ha interpretato Pippi in un film. Vabbè, ma tu somigli alla versione made in sweden o a quella americana?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> beh! tornata dopo un pranzo litigioso. tirate mi su di morale...


La pasta non era abbastanza al dente oppure s'è incazzato che parli in italiano meglio di lui?


----------



## Eretteo (20 Settembre 2013)

dd77 ha detto:


> ultimamente noto che quando usciamo noi soli se non tiro fuori qualcosa di cui parlare lei rimane nel silenzio piu' totale,non si parla piu' di noi insomma,
> Per forza,stara' chattando con le amiche,con le moderne tecnologie non si pagano piu' gli sms
> inoltre ultimamente noto che si cura molto di piu' e sta attenta molto di piu' alla sua linea(ce ne fosse bisogno almeno),da parte mia non posso che apprezzare e farle ogni volta i complimenti ma dentro inizio a farmi delle domande e non sono belle,in teoria potrei anche sbagliare pero'.
> Se condo me ti preoccupi per nulla;se lei sta diventando sempre piu' gnocca e' sicuramente per te,e non dice niente perche' sei avaro di complimenti tesi ad apprezzare i suoi digiuni e gli esercizi in palestra.
> Questo in grandi linee le cose che succedono,non vorrei che mia moglie pensasse a me come una cosa vecchia ho sempre cercato di dare novita' al nostro rapporto e ora queste situazioni le sto vivendo nel terrore che mia moglie si sia stufata di me,se avete consigli e opinioni sono tutto orecchie grazie e ciao.


Figurati,una moglie non lascia la sicurezza,come le scimmie che restano sempre attaccate almeno ad una liana.
Al massimo potrebbe cercare qualche altra musacea.


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La pasta non era abbastanza al dente oppure s'è incazzato che parli in italiano meglio di lui?



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx...........

psssssss............ quando imparo a stare zitta!


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vero, quella è una certa Tami Erin, americana, che ha interpretato Pippi in un film. Vabbè, ma tu somigli alla versione made in sweden o a quella americana?



direi che alla pippi svedese non assomoglo tanto!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx...........
> 
> psssssss............ quando imparo a stare zitta!


Ahahhahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahhahahah! Scusa dai. Scusa. Davvero. Certe volte taglio troppo. Scusa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dettagli?Qualcuno si incula la tua donna e per te sono dettagli???Sono d'accordo sulla bella svegliata,si ,per un calcio nel culo dopo averlo scoperto.Detto fra noi president,mi preoccupi un pò,ho la netta sensazione che tu ti costruisca una realtà di comodo per fare passare "cose" come dettagli quando dettagli proprio non sono.Datti un bella svegliata,ti aspetto un futura da cornuto da competizione....


Innanzitutto mi preoccuperei se la mia compagna non avesse corteggiatori che non aspirassero a "farle il culo".

Sventata questa sciagura di avere una compagna non desiderata da altri, se lei "cedesse" mi porrei domande su cosa le ho fatto mancare. 

Se è solo un periodo di troiaggine, cercherei di massimizzarne i vantaggi. Certo non mi cambierebbe il pensiero che ho su di lei o noi. In genere i suoi  desideri e fantasie me le dice prima, comunque.


----------

